# USC MFA Fall 2014 (film & tv)



## mcholman (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey everybody! I saw there wasn't a thread for fall 2014 applicants, so I thought I'd start one and connect with my fellow worrywarts as we wait! I applied back in October, and naturally haven't heard anything yet. Sound off if you're out there!


----------



## mcholman (Dec 30, 2013)

Seriously? Where is everybody? I know you're out there - I've seen your application videos!


----------



## Mate Boegi (Jan 2, 2014)

I've applied, just before deadline, where have you seen the videos? 

From Hungary here


----------



## mcholman (Jan 2, 2014)

Hey! I just searched youtube for stuff labeled 'USC submission,' and had it organize by date. A ton of people uploaded their video on the day of the deadline, so it's pretty easy to find. I'm from Kansas.


----------



## Mate Boegi (Jan 2, 2014)

mcholman said:


> Hey! I just searched youtube for stuff labeled 'USC submission,' and had it organize by date. A ton of people uploaded their video on the day of the deadline, so it's pretty easy to find. I'm from Kansas.


 

Thanks! I'll definitely watch some! 

Here is what I've submitted: 




I noticed there are a couple over 5 minutes, I thought that the maximum lenght was 5 minutes?


----------



## mcholman (Jan 2, 2014)

Good work! I can tell you know what you're doing. Here's mine:


----------



## Mate Boegi (Jan 6, 2014)

Great stuff, enjoyed it! Hope to see you at the school!


----------



## G_F (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi Guys!

Great job with both of your films!  They are really good!
It's really nice to get to know the other applicants. I've also applied just before the deadline, and here is the film I've submitted:


----------



## G_F (Jan 8, 2014)

By the way, are you already preparing for a potential interview?


----------



## mcholman (Jan 8, 2014)

G_F said:


> By the way, are you already preparing for a potential interview?


 
Another applicant! Yay! I'll be sure to watch yours as soon as I get off work 

I've read through the previous threads of USC applicants (applying for Spring semester), and they all said that their interviews were very informal, just a chat. They also said that they asked USC how it all works, and USC said that all the professors are given a stack of applications to go through, and then they make recommendations to a student review board. USC said that the professor initially reviewing the applications is the one who has the option to do an interview, and whether or not they do one is entirely based on their preference - not getting an interview is not in any way a sign that you've been rejected - it could be that the professor just doesn't like doing interviews. I'm not really prepping for it that much - some of the questions I heard were, 'what's your favorite movie and why,' 'why do you want to make movies,' 'Who's someone in the industry that you admire,' etc. Easy stuff. Main thing is not to be nervous.

Keep posting on here! Remember, if we make our connections now we'll be way ahead of everybody else! Our time there will focus heavily on forming lasting partnerships and working together


----------



## mcholman (Jan 8, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> Great stuff, enjoyed it! Hope to see you at the school!


 
Thanks! Hope to see you as well!


----------



## bgardner (Jan 8, 2014)

hmm i thought i posted on here haha.. good work everyone! i applied to the peter stark producing program so i hope to see you all on campus! does anyone know what date they will notify us by??


----------



## mcholman (Jan 8, 2014)

bgardner said:


> hmm i thought i posted on here haha.. good work everyone! i applied to the peter stark producing program so i hope to see you all on campus! does anyone know what date they will notify us by??


 
I think I heard that we would start getting calls about interviews at around February, and then acceptance letters March/April. It's actually not that far away! AAAH! 

G_F: I really liked your video! Very entertaining


----------



## mcholman (Jan 13, 2014)

So, what drew you guys to apply to USC?


----------



## JFSWLA (Jan 13, 2014)

What's up everyone. Since it's the new year thought I'd join. I'm applying for Fall 2014, MFA Screenwriting. From LA. 

What drew me to USC is by far the reputation of its alumni and facilities. Would love the opportunity to attend such a prestigious school in the Fall - wish I could right now. So...yo.


----------



## Mate Boegi (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey hey,

What does your Applyyourself status say? JFSWLA's is totally different then mine: *YOUR FILE HAS BEEN FORWARDED TO THE ACADEMIC DEPARTMENT FOR REVIEW AND AN ADMISSION DECISION."*

Mine still says: _THANK YOU FOR APPLYING TO GRADUATE STUDY AT USC. YOUR FILE IS CURRENTLY IN THE FIRST STAGE OF OUR EVALUATION PROCESS. WE WILL NOTIFY YOU IF ADDITIONAL INFORMATION OR MATERIALS ARE REQUIRED. PLEASE CONTACT YOUR INTENDED ACADEMIC DEPARTMENT DIRECTLY TO MAKE SURE ALL SUPPLEMENTAL APPLICATION MATERIALS HAVE BEEN RECEIVED._

Nervous!


----------



## Mate Boegi (Jan 13, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> Hey hey,
> 
> What does your Applyyourself status say? JFSWLA's is totally different then mine: *YOUR FILE HAS BEEN FORWARDED TO THE ACADEMIC DEPARTMENT FOR REVIEW AND AN ADMISSION DECISION."*
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, hope it's okay I posted your Status. :S


----------



## JFSWLA (Jan 13, 2014)

Mate Boegi


All good man!


----------



## mcholman (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey JFSWLA! Welcome to the group!

I think you should be good. I'm pretty sure that's what mine said, too.

I gotta say I applied for similar reasons, but a major factor in deciding which school would be my number one choice was the tour that they gave. One of the things that really struck me was their confidence in helping to open the door to the industry. They said: "If you want to be the next avant garde experimental filmmaker, we will help you get there. And if you want to make the next 'Iron Man,' we'll help you get there, too." None of the other schools I visited exibited that kind of assurance that, if you have the talent and the drive, they can help you get anywhere. And those kind of statements certainly don't feel baseless when you're sitting in facilities that are equal to Warner Bros. Studios. They were very focused on the practical, and the importance of making connections in the industry while you're at school so that you have something lined up when you graduate - the last thing they want is for their graduates to end up waiting tables instead of winning academy awards.

Everyone, be sure to post the moment you hear something from the school!


----------



## JFSWLA (Jan 14, 2014)

mcholman said:


> Hey JFSWLA! Welcome to the group!
> 
> I think you should be good. I'm pretty sure that's what mine said, too.
> 
> ...


 


Agreed. USC is very supportive from the get go - from the tours to the financial aid sessions...hell, even the emails make the school seem "approachable" if that makes sense.

I think the one question I have for other writers is, and this always depends on the screenwriter's style and goals, but I'd like to know where everyone stands on Indies (usually leans UCLA) and Blockbusters (usually leans USC). I personally love Independents (story and style wise) but rank USC as my number one. Thoughts? Anyone feel or heard the same?

Side comment about the whole "waiter in LA thing." What's funny is as a writer waiting tables for awhile can only make your stories better, eh? On second thought...maybe we'll leave that for the actors. =) (Actors are great btw)


----------



## mcholman (Jan 14, 2014)

JFSWLA said:


> Agreed. USC is very supportive from the get go - from the tours to the financial aid sessions...hell, even the emails make the school seem "approachable" if that makes sense.
> 
> I think the one question I have for other writers is, and this always depends on the screenwriter's style and goals, but I'd like to know where everyone stands on Indies (usually leans UCLA) and Blockbusters (usually leans USC). I personally love Independents (story and style wise) but rank USC as my number one. Thoughts? Anyone feel or heard the same?
> 
> Side comment about the whole "waiter in LA thing." What's funny is as a writer waiting tables for awhile can only make your stories better, eh? On second thought...maybe we'll leave that for the actors. =) (Actors are great btw)


 
For me, personally, as far as the philosophy of the industry goes I dont' see why there's a difference between an indy film and a 'blockbuster.' Because really, the name 'blockbuster' has been distorted. What it means is that a ton of people went and saw it. I think that any good story, marketed well, can be a blockbuster if it's done right. That's one of my goals as a filmmaker: to change people's perception about such things - that just because something is aiming for a large audience or is of a certain genre doesn't mean that it can't also be a fantastic and powerful film in its own right. That's my philosophy 

As far as the waiting tables goes, I agree; it's a must as a writer that you get out and live life. I was more referring to graduating and not ever getting into the industry at all- a horrible fate that I hope none of us ever come close to experiencing.


----------



## JFSWLA (Jan 14, 2014)

mcholman said:


> For me, personally, as far as the philosophy of the industry goes I dont' see why there's a difference between an indy film and a 'blockbuster.' Because really, the name 'blockbuster' has been distorted. What it means is that a ton of people went and saw it. I think that any good story, marketed well, can be a blockbuster if it's done right. That's one of my goals as a filmmaker: to change people's perception about such things - that just because something is aiming for a large audience or is of a certain genre doesn't mean that it can't also be a fantastic and powerful film in its own right. That's my philosophy
> 
> As far as the waiting tables goes, I agree; it's a must as a writer that you get out and live life. I was more referring to graduating and not ever getting into the industry at all- a horrible fate that I hope none of us ever come close to experiencing.


 
I'm with you mcholman!


----------



## JFSWLA (Jan 14, 2014)

Quick update. Received the Scholarship Application (goes to everyone who applied, domestically). It is due on Feb 12, 2014. FYI. So we know that they are starting to check out our work.


----------



## mcholman (Jan 16, 2014)

Yep! Got mine, too!

Gah, ANOTHER essay! Thank goodness I got my degree in English, or else I would've gone nuts by now from all this writing.


----------



## JFSWLA (Jan 16, 2014)

Thankfully each letter adds to a potential dollar amount this time, eh? Write on!


----------



## SeattleUfilmstudent (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey guys, I submitted my application in November and have only recently received an email about the scholarship application. I suppose that means they are reviewing applications now, and every applicant gets to apply for their scholarships.

I am very excited about the prospect of going to USC and I hope to hear back from everyone as we get closer to their decisions. Good Luck!


----------



## JFSWLA (Jan 16, 2014)

Where is everybody from? Should we talk backgrounds or not...? 

I'm from LA, 35. BA Economics (02), BFA Advertising (11). Schools I've applied to: USC, UCLA - Screenwriting.


----------



## mcholman (Jan 17, 2014)

SeattleUfilmstudent said:


> Hey guys, I submitted my application in November and have only recently received an email about the scholarship application. I suppose that means they are reviewing applications now, and every applicant gets to apply for their scholarships.
> 
> I am very excited about the prospect of going to USC and I hope to hear back from everyone as we get closer to their decisions. Good Luck!


 
Hey there! Glad you could join us, and good luck to you too! Stay tuned here 

JFSWLA: I don't mind sharing background at all! It'll be fun to see if we can find each other at the school once we get in lol

I'm from a little town in Kansas called McPherson (population 15,000). I'm 25, BA English (2011). I've applied to USC, UCLA, and CalArts, all for Production with an emphasis in Directing.


----------



## Mate Boegi (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey guys!

Agree let's talk background . I'm 22, from Hungary and Denmark. Lived 12 years in Denmark where I graduated High School, and a 3 year filmschool. 

After graduation, I went to Hungary cause I have relatives in Budapest, and studied BA (Film studies)... So my life has pretty much always been about films. Also traveled a lot, almost been to all the countries in Europe, and once in Kenya and Peru 

I've applied to USC and UCLA - both Production and also with an emphasis in Directing.


----------



## JFSWLA (Jan 17, 2014)

mcholman

Sweet, would love to hear about what goes on in a small Kansas town. And it would be dope if we all got in!

Mate Boegi

Damn dude, that's pretty rad. World traveling is where it's at. Have you been to the States before?


----------



## Mate Boegi (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah, three times, two times on vacation visiting a friend in San Diego, and once I was in Seattle at NFFTY filmfestival, with my graduation movie.


----------



## mcholman (Jan 20, 2014)

So, February 12th.... I wonder if that means that after that point we'll start hearing a lot more from the school?


----------



## JFSWLA (Jan 20, 2014)

mcholman said:


> So, February 12th.... I wonder if that means that after that point we'll start hearing a lot more from the school?


 

Dude, these past few days have lead to a forum burn out. I've seen interview calls from UCLA as early as last week (not this year or last year) so I'm assuming that calls for interviews may come around now.

As for USC, I mean, we could hear anything at any minute it seems. Funny after the application was done and gone I moved on for two months without thinkin' about it but now it's like every day I'm wonderin' almost to the point where I want to redo the entire application with what I'm writing now. BAH.

And...I found out what I meant to say in our earlier convo, mcholman, which I wasn't using the right term when I asked about "independent storytellers at blockbuster schools" (because an indie can become a blockbuster if the term was used correctly which was my bad)...I meant to ask what are your thoughts on was "the new independent spirit of industry schools." It's a question for everyone to stir the pot.

I'm sure all school want to foster the spirit of great storytelling whether it's a story like Boyz in da Hood (dope, pretty controversial at the time, USC) or that new Lego movie (sigh, coming from advertising it's no surprise that commercial (aka: family friendly) successes are really long TV spots for next year's Xmas sales), but has this notion swayed anyone from going towards more industry geared "big name" schools in favor of smaller, more hands on indie funded schools. What are your motivations as a graduate film student? Maybe the question is which school will foster the best movie you can make? These questions aren't debate questions, feel free to share your opinions!

As for me I prefer USC as a writer because I want to put the icing on the plot and dialogue
of a decently manufactured first draft and possibly have a movie made while in school with fellow students. From what I've heard of UCLA's program is that you will get out of school with quantity (which as a writer you wouldn't have to worry about anyway if you writing frequently) and that the school doesn't practice observed (in class) rewrites. If anyone know dif - please share. Also I can drive to SC in about ten minutes and it's straight up LA (not Hollywood, LA or West LA - nothing wrong with that but I'm an east city kinda guy.).

Long post, posted.

It's nearing Feb so I feel like we need to talk more. Ha. Plus we can start making connections now, right? Happy MLK Jr. Day. Last question: Does anyone find yourself editing your posts as well? Cause I do. Ha.


----------



## mcholman (Jan 21, 2014)

JFSWLA
Good post. I think UCLA and USC both have reputations of really focusing on creating/helping hone good storytelling ability, and I think that both have the quality that counts: giving you solid help at getting into the industry. I don't know much at all about UCLA's screenwriting program since I'm going to be a Director, but I know a lot more about USC and it's very collaborative there - just like a production company (NOTE: Terminology tip! I read people in tinseltown are very picky about this: A production company is the one that comes up with the idea, finds the talent, and funds it. A studio is the place that provides all the facilities and props and things (the big ones like WB function as both). I've heard of people being denied jobs because they walked into a studio and said they've always wanted to work for a production company, so remember that!).

Anyway, I think that in either place, and in the industry as well, if you focus on good storytelling and have the talent to whip out a powerhouse story, you will get noticed.

And yeah, I edit my posts too.


----------



## JFSWLA (Jan 21, 2014)

mcholman said:


> JFSWLA
> Good post. I think UCLA and USC both have reputations of really focusing on creating/helping hone good storytelling ability, and I think that both have the quality that counts: giving you solid help at getting into the industry. I don't know much at all about UCLA's screenwriting program since I'm going to be a Director, but I know a lot more about USC and it's very collaborative there - just like a production company (NOTE: Terminology tip! I read people in tinseltown are very picky about this: A production company is the one that comes up with the idea, finds the talent, and funds it. A studio is the place that provides all the facilities and props and things (the big ones like WB function as both). I've heard of people being denied jobs because they walked into a studio and said they've always wanted to work for a production company, so remember that!).
> 
> Anyway, I think that in either place, and in the industry as well, if you focus on good storytelling and have the talent to whip out a powerhouse story, you will get noticed.
> ...


 

Agreed again man.

The "production house" atmosphere of USC is another reason why my interests lie in their direction especially as a grad student where everyone has a genuine direction/focus in their educational/industry goals as well as wanting to make films along side other film makers without their being too many cooks (directors, writing by committee, etc) in the kitchen. I really hope that writers and directors have a chance to work closely together because strong teams make strong movies IMO (or at least strong bonds in the industry).

When I received my BFA I remember the amount of "co-captains" that came out of my school. Many of the projects were lackluster and no one knew who did what making the whole ordeal confusing and lead to, what I like to call, the "spilled ball-bearing" effect where every man was for himself after graduation. It was almost like high school revisited. HA. So knowing USC/grad schools in general aren't like this - makes me more excited about the possibility of being accepted into a program.

Great tip BTW! Production isn't Producing. An Art Director in Design isn't an Art Director in Film isn't an Art Director in Advertising. There are so many terms in the entertainment industry that seem so closely related but are so not that it DOES make a big difference to know exactly what you're talking about when you're talking about it ESPECIALLY when choosing your career goals in LA.

Good talk.


----------



## swaggy (Jan 23, 2014)

hello folks

I am new to this forum. I have applied for the mfa production/directing programs at usc, ucla and tisch. Does anyone know how they contact people for the interviews? Is it by phone or email? I have moved countries so the phone numbers that I had given on my application form dont work anymore. I tried updating my numbers (as there was an option in the application) but doesnt seem to work. BTW did any of you apply to tisch. I have been searching the thread for the tisch mfa but cant seem to find it.


----------



## JFSWLA (Jan 23, 2014)

swaggy said:


> hello folks
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have applied for the mfa production/directing programs at usc, ucla and tisch. Does anyone know how they contact people for the interviews? Is it by phone or email? I have moved countries so the phone numbers that I had given on my application form dont work anymore. I tried updating my numbers (as there was an option in the application) but doesnt seem to work. BTW did any of you apply to tisch. I have been searching the thread for the tisch mfa but cant seem to find it.


 

I'd give each place a call.

As for Tisch, start one up! Take charge.


----------



## swaggy (Jan 23, 2014)

JFSWLA said:


> I'd give each place a call.
> 
> As for Tisch, start one up! Take charge.


Yes I am going to do that  Hope february brings good news.


----------



## mcholman (Jan 24, 2014)

swaggy
Welcome to the group! Yeah, I'd definitely give each place a call. If they call you for an interview and you never get back to them that could reflect badly on your application!

So, has everybody finished their scholarship form and sent it back?


----------



## JFSWLA (Jan 24, 2014)

mcholman said:


> swaggy
> Welcome to the group! Yeah, I'd definitely give each place a call. If they call you for an interview and you never get back to them that could reflect badly on your application!
> 
> So, has everybody finished their scholarship form and sent it back?


 

Sent it back on Saturday. I think I wrote the scholarship spiel about ten times man.


----------



## mcholman (Jan 26, 2014)

Just sent mine in! Anybody else have trouble with making it too long to print out? The requirement was less than 500 words, but if you wrote 500 words it wouldn't print all of them!

Oh well. I think I found that my shortened essay was better anyway. One great thing about applying for this scholarship is that there's a chance it'll give you an early indication that you're accepted - if they call you for an interview about the scholarship, you know you got in; they don't do that unless you have!


----------



## JFSWLA (Jan 26, 2014)

mcholman said:


> Just sent mine in! Anybody else have trouble with making it too long to print out? The requirement was less than 500 words, but if you wrote 500 words it wouldn't print all of them!
> 
> Oh well. I think I found that my shortened essay was better anyway. One great thing about applying for this scholarship is that there's a chance it'll give you an early indication that you're accepted - if they call you for an interview about the scholarship, you know you got in; they don't do that unless you have!


 

Dude I hope it works that way! I think they'll probably read them with the pdf because it's still scrollable - my essay was like 480...


----------



## mcholman (Jan 26, 2014)

JFSWLA
Umm didn't you sign it? You have to sign it and scan it.


----------



## JFSWLA (Jan 26, 2014)

mcholman said:


> JFSWLA
> Umm didn't you sign it? You have to sign it and scan it.


 

Electronically. Whoops. I can always resend.

(edit)

I just reread it. I didn't see a signature requirement (but will do it if they need a scanned signature). I completed the signature electronically with my USC ID. I figured they sent us an editable .pdf for the reason you mentioned above (the word limit vs. the summary space provided). But dude, correct me if I'm wrong and you hear otherwise for sure!


----------



## mcholman (Jan 26, 2014)

On my PDF it has a signature space and a date space at the bottom, and it wouldn't let me save. Don't know what's going on with that, but I just printed it, signed it and scanned it to them. Anybody know how much of a scholarship it is?


----------



## mcholman (Jan 27, 2014)

BLAAAAAAGHHH!

Sorry. Just have to vent my impatience sometimes.


----------



## JFSWLA (Jan 27, 2014)

mcholman said:


> BLAAAAAAGHHH!
> 
> Sorry. Just have to vent my impatience sometimes.


 

I feel you man...and I think we'd probably have to wait another month or so. 

As for the scholarships...1. I don't think there is a set amount except for the Annenberg Fellowship (full ride one year, awarded to one person deemed "with the highest/best potential," I have never heard of or seen this person yet) and 2. I believe what we filled out was more for Spring than it is for incoming students. I've read that if there are scholarships for incoming grad students they are far and few between...but do exist.


----------



## Ovsanna (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi there, 
I've applied at the end of November. My application status now is. 

*WE ARE REVIEWING YOUR APPLICATION. THE STATUS OF YOUR APPLICATION IS UPDATED DAILY AND/OR AS CHANGES OCCUR TO YOUR FILE. BECAUSE OF THE VOLUME OF MATERIALS WE RECEIVE, PLEASE NOTE THAT IT TYPICALLY REQUIRES 8-10 BUSINESS DAYS FROM THE DATE OF RECEIPT FOR DOCUMENTS (SUCH AS TRANSCRIPTS) TO BE PROCESSED INTO YOUR FILE.*
I wonder why all the statuses are different. Isn't there any formal response to write?  Eventually, all they say is that you must wait until they make the decision.


----------



## iWonder (Feb 1, 2014)

Mine still says it's in the first stage. Is anyone else still in the "First Stage?"


----------



## theflry (Feb 2, 2014)

I got interviewed over the phone this afternoon. I was a bumbling fool, caught completely off guard.
I think the earliness of my interview was a special circumstance: the interviewer ranks very high on the faculty. I was told my application would now be passed on to the group for final decision.

I suppose this means interviews are be starting this week, so be more prepared than I was!  I always read about student's rambling incoherency during their interviews on these forums, and honestly I never thought I would act that way myself.  Alas, I'm grateful to finally have a reason to register here.


----------



## Arijit (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi all,
I am Arijit from India. I applied for MFA in Film n TV prod. on Nov 25th.
I was not aware of this forum, or else cud hv joined earlier.
Like all u guys, pretty much tensed about what's gonna happen 
Currently I'v received the scholarship package mail due on Feb 12th.
I completed my B.tech in Bio-informatics (pretty much unrelated )...decided on a full throttle career shift !!!
My visual sample -


----------



## 8mm (Feb 3, 2014)

iWonder, my status is still in the first stage.

theflry, congrats on getting interviewed! I think being nervous is a sign of how much you want it, you know. So I'm sure you did great and thanks for the heads-up on USC starting to call 

Arijit great short and good luck!


----------



## mcholman (Feb 3, 2014)

theflry
Welcome to the group!
So it begins! Sorry they caught you off guard, but I'll bet they're expecting a bit of that - they know it's a big deal. Can you remember any of the questions they asked?

Arijit 8mm iWonder Ovsanna
Welcome to you as well! We're glad you could join us! 

Here's a new requirement, everybody! When you get your interview, post what it was like as soon as you possibly can!


----------



## yifeisylvia (Feb 3, 2014)

anybody know if USC requires a interview for Film/TV Production MFA?


----------



## mcholman (Feb 3, 2014)

yifeisylvia
Welcome to the group! I'm so happy to see so many new faces arriving!

From what I've heard, you may get an interview and you may not - the applications are divided up for multiple professors to review, and then these professors make recommendations to the final admissions board - it's these initial professors who have the option to do an interview, but it could be that the professor who's got your application doesn't like doing them - i.e. not getting an interview is in no way an indication that you didn't get in.

Best of luck, and stay tuned to this thread!


----------



## Ciara17 (Feb 3, 2014)

theflry said:


> I got interviewed over the phone this afternoon. I was a bumbling fool, caught completely off guard.
> I think the earliness of my interview was a special circumstance: the interviewer ranks very high on the faculty. I was told my application would now be passed on to the group for final decision.
> 
> I suppose this means interviews are be starting this week, so be more prepared than I was! I always read about student's rambling incoherency during their interviews on these forums, and honestly I never thought I would act that way myself. Alas, I'm grateful to finally have a reason to register here.


 

I'm sure you did great! I'm sure your interviewer understands that he/she caught you by surprise. What program did you apply for?


----------



## Mate Boegi (Feb 3, 2014)

iWonder said:


> Mine still says it's in the first stage. Is anyone else still in the "First Stage?"


 
Im international... Mine is also at the first stage. A bit fustrating. Altough I did recieve an email with incomplete app. about a week ago, so I have completed it know. I guess?


----------



## theflry (Feb 3, 2014)

I hesitate to even call it an interview... it was more of a 'do you know what you're getting yourself into?' conversation.  I guess the professor didn't want to recommend anyone who wasn't serious.  The best I could've done in preparation would be knowing the school and the program.


----------



## mcholman (Feb 4, 2014)

theflry said:


> I hesitate to even call it an interview... it was more of a 'do you know what you're getting yourself into?' conversation. I guess the professor didn't want to recommend anyone who wasn't serious. The best I could've done in preparation would be knowing the school and the program.


 
theflry Thanks for the info! Yeah, I'd call that an interview - I'd just classify it as a hardball one. They do want to make sure that you have your financials in place and that you're extremely dedicated. They don't want to give someone a slot and have them flake out after first semester when they could've given it to somebody who really wants it. Do you know who it was that interviewed you?

On another topic, I checked back on my application status and this is what it says:

"Your file has been forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision. You may check this system periodically for updates, and if the academic department requires additional information or renders an admission decision, you will be contacted."

Anybody else at the same status? It looks like it's in the right place, but I just want to make sure that I don't get left behind because of some silly detail that got missed.

I'm starting to check my email constantly now, waiting for that interview notice...


----------



## Amina (Feb 4, 2014)

Ni





G_F said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Great job with both of your films!  They are really good!
> It's really nice to get to know the other applicants. I've also applied just before the deadline, and here is the film I've submitted:




Nice! Where all have u applied?


----------



## mcholman (Feb 4, 2014)

Amina Hey there! Welcome!


----------



## bgardner (Feb 4, 2014)

this is driving me nuts! my app still says it's in the first stage. I live in LA and frequently get calls from 213 area codes (USC's area code) and every time I don't recognize the number I freak out a little bit. Still no call from USC though. To those of you that have gotten calls, what was the number?? Maybe I'll save it in my phone as USC - Keep Calm


----------



## JFSWLA (Feb 4, 2014)

mcholman said:


> theflry Thanks for the info! Yeah, I'd call that an interview - I'd just classify it as a hardball one. They do want to make sure that you have your financials in place and that you're extremely dedicated. They don't want to give someone a slot and have them flake out after first semester when they could've given it to somebody who really wants it. Do you know who it was that interviewed you?
> 
> On another topic, I checked back on my application status and this is what it says:
> 
> ...


 

I've been checking my status everyday for months now and it hasn't changed since about mid-November:


*YOUR FILE HAS BEEN FORWARDED TO THE ACADEMIC DEPARTMENT FOR REVIEW AND AN ADMISSION DECISION. YOU MAY CHECK THIS SYSTEM PERIODICALLY FOR UPDATES, AND IF THE ACADEMIC DEPARTMENT REQUIRES ADDITIONAL INFORMATION OR RENDERS AN ADMISSION DECISION, YOU WILL BE CONTACTED.*
I turned in my application on Nov 18. LORS and transcripts were submitted early because of UCLA's requests. Pretty sure it verifies that your package is complete and being forwarded to the next step which is, I believe, the academic dept., who reviews your work (transcripts, etc) before forwarding it to SCA for their review of your creative work. 

What I have learned, during this wait, was the script format I've been writing in was totally FLAWED and my use of CAPS for "important details" really is a turn off per feedback from contests (far from any success I may add) but it's good to know so...if anyone uses CAPS a lot - don't (haha). I just switched from a homemade INDD formatted doc to FINAL DRAFT 9. FD is rad.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## kazedragon (Feb 5, 2014)

After creeping around the forum for a bit, I decided to stop being creepy stalker guy and join back into the fray. So, if ya'll have read some of the past postings for USC, than you may have seen my name in the spring semesters thread cause, I applied last spring semester. And then got wait-listed. Followed by forwarding my application for the Fall semester.  Been one long journey of waiting to come back to wait again. 
So, how is everyone else holding up?


----------



## Mate Boegi (Feb 5, 2014)

Finally my app. also says:
YOUR FILE HAS BEEN FORWARDED TO THE ACADEMIC DEPARTMENT FOR REVIEW AND AN ADMISSION DECISION. YOU MAY CHECK THIS SYSTEM PERIODICALLY FOR UPDATES, AND IF THE ACADEMIC DEPARTMENT REQUIRES ADDITIONAL INFORMATION OR RENDERS AN ADMISSION DECISION, YOU WILL BE CONTACTED.


----------



## Ovsanna (Feb 5, 2014)

Mine still says the same  It's being reviewed


----------



## mcholman (Feb 5, 2014)

Gah, on the USC 2014 College Confidential someone posted that they received their acceptance letter on Jan 28th! WTC? Not fair. Maybe it's because they applied for Critical Studies, but I'm starting to go crazy. It's like waiting for a special gift for Christmas, but nobody knows when Christmas is!

Welcome to you new folks! Glad you could join us!


----------



## mcholman (Feb 6, 2014)

theflry posted this to me, but for some reason it's not showing up, so I'll repost it before I reply lol

theflry:
Very strange system, seeing how mine says it's in the first stage. That could be good news for you, i.e. the professor assigned your app decided yes, then sent it on for the final approval without feeling a need to interview you.

And my response:

WOOT! I really hope that's the case!


----------



## mcholman (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't remember - what does it say when it's in the first stage?


----------



## theflry (Feb 6, 2014)

mcholman said:


> I don't remember - what does it say when it's in the first stage?


 


*THANK YOU FOR APPLYING TO GRADUATE STUDY AT USC. YOUR FILE IS CURRENTLY IN THE FIRST STAGE OF OUR EVALUATION PROCESS. WE WILL NOTIFY YOU IF ADDITIONAL INFORMATION OR MATERIALS ARE REQUIRED. PLEASE CONTACT YOUR INTENDED ACADEMIC DEPARTMENT DIRECTLY TO MAKE SURE ALL SUPPLEMENTAL APPLICATION MATERIALS HAVE BEEN RECEIVED.*
Now I can't help but feel a little funny about it still being "first stage"


----------



## valeskarod (Feb 6, 2014)

I applied for Screenwriting and mine says 
*WE ARE REVIEWING YOUR APPLICATION. THE STATUS OF YOUR APPLICATION IS UPDATED DAILY AND/OR AS CHANGES OCCUR TO YOUR FILE. BECAUSE OF THE VOLUME OF MATERIALS WE RECEIVE, PLEASE NOTE THAT IT TYPICALLY REQUIRES 8-10 BUSINESS DAYS FROM THE DATE OF RECEIPT FOR DOCUMENTS (SUCH AS TRANSCRIPTS) TO BE PROCESSED INTO YOUR FILE.*


----------



## 8mm (Feb 6, 2014)

Mine is in the first stage as well. I applied a little bit before the deadline though, so I'm sure that has something to do with it.


----------



## mcholman (Feb 6, 2014)

I just checked through the screenwriting thread from last years' fall applicants, and saw that the first guy got his acceptance notification on around feb. 15th. If that's any indication, we're going to be hearing something in the next couple weeks! YAAA!

Everyone is required to post whether or not they got in- then those that get accepted should make a facebook group or something  We (I'm being joyfully optimistic in this statement) can call ourselves the victors of the 85th Annual Cinema Games! lol

Note: the school was founded in 1929, so this actually is their 85th anniversary


----------



## BkBred (Feb 7, 2014)

I applied for Film & TV Prod, online it says it's in the first stage... 

But my interview is all set for Sunday 
So I wouldn't put much stock into the online system.


----------



## mcholman (Feb 7, 2014)

BkBred Hi! Welcome!

So, to clarify - for the people who got interviewed, or haven't gotten interviewed yet: was the online system in the 'first stage' when you got your interview?

This is so nerve-racking. I'm practically keeping watch over my inbox.


----------



## Arijit (Feb 7, 2014)

Has anyone received a mail asking for the submission of proof financial support?
 The mail goes like this:
"Hello,
Our records indicate that the University has yet to receive your proof of financial support. It is important that you submit this information as it is required as part of the application process.  For more information regarding these materials, please click *here*.  
Please send any necessary information to USC Graduate Admissions by email at usci20@usc.edu.  If you haven't done so already, please also send a scanned copy of your passport.  If you have any questions, please email usci20@usc.edu. If you do not plan on sending this information to us, please let us know ASAP so that we can make a note for our records.  

Best,
SCA " .


----------



## Ovsanna (Feb 8, 2014)

Arijit said:


> Has anyone received a mail asking for the submission of proof financial support?
> The mail goes like this:
> "Hello,
> Our records indicate that the University has yet to receive your proof of financial support. It is important that you submit this information as it is required as part of the application process. For more information regarding these materials, please click*here*.
> ...


 
Yes, I received it this morning


----------



## G_F (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi guys !

I have been absent for such a long time 
so much to catch up !

mcholman : thank you so much for all the information regarding the interviewing process!  I am getting super nervous now that they’ve started calling people… I keep checking my emails like a crazy! But I wouldn’t worry too much about the status on the online application system 

BkBred: good luck for your interview!!! (fingers crossed) Who is interviewing you?

Amina: thanks! I only applied to USC. Are you also interested in documentary? I’d love to see your film  

Arijit: nice film! I received the same email this morning… This is the tricky part I guess… Do you already have all your financing ready ? I am still in the process getting the funding… and this email made me even more nervous!

kazedragon: good luck to you!! I hope you’ll get in this time  



Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## mcholman (Feb 8, 2014)

G_F Hey there! Welcome back!

Arijit I haven't received it, but I'll bet it's because I'm not an international student.

Good luck on your interviews, everybody!


----------



## Mate Boegi (Feb 8, 2014)

Yep, also recieved financial stuff. I hope it's a good sign, although we are international. 

Sounds pretty good to me  :
"International applicants (those who are, or will be, in the United States on a non-immigrant visa) must submit documented evidence of financial support. The U.S. government requires that all international student applicants provide proof of ability to pay tuition and living expenses for themselves and their dependents (if applicable) before a formal letter of admission and an I-20 or DS-2019 Certificate of Eligibility can be issued. For visa information or to check whether you will need an I-20/DS-2019 issued by USC, please see Obtaining a Visa."


----------



## Jennifer Hightower (Feb 8, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> Yep, also recieved financial stuff. I hope it's a good sign, although we are international.
> 
> Sounds pretty good to me  :
> "International applicants (those who are, or will be, in the United States on a non-immigrant visa) must submit documented evidence of financial support. The U.S. government requires that all international student applicants provide proof of ability to pay tuition and living expenses for themselves and their dependents (if applicable) before a formal letter of admission and an I-20 or DS-2019 Certificate of Eligibility can be issued. For visa information or to check whether you will need an I-20/DS-2019 issued by USC, please see Obtaining a Visa."


Yeah, It's an International student thing.  We do it for the students at our university too.


----------



## Wonderland (Feb 8, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> Yep, also recieved financial stuff. I hope it's a good sign, although we are international.
> 
> Sounds pretty good to me  :
> "International applicants (those who are, or will be, in the United States on a non-immigrant visa) must submit documented evidence of financial support. The U.S. government requires that all international student applicants provide proof of ability to pay tuition and living expenses for themselves and their dependents (if applicable) before a formal letter of admission and an I-20 or DS-2019 Certificate of Eligibility can be issued. For visa information or to check whether you will need an I-20/DS-2019 issued by USC, please see Obtaining a Visa."


 

As an international student, I replied USC that I am not gonna provide it at this time. It's optional and it doesn't influence the admission decision.


----------



## Ovsanna (Feb 8, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> Yep, also recieved financial stuff. I hope it's a good sign, although we are international.
> 
> Sounds pretty good to me  :
> "International applicants (those who are, or will be, in the United States on a non-immigrant visa) must submit documented evidence of financial support. The U.S. government requires that all international student applicants provide proof of ability to pay tuition and living expenses for themselves and their dependents (if applicable) before a formal letter of admission and an I-20 or DS-2019 Certificate of Eligibility can be issued. For visa information or to check whether you will need an I-20/DS-2019 issued by USC, please see Obtaining a Visa."


 
I don't understand one thing. It is well known that international students usually apply to a bunch of scholarships to cover their tuition, and in fact all these scholarship programs require an acceptance letter from university as a part of application. What shall we do in this situation? I'm a little confused


----------



## Ovsanna (Feb 8, 2014)

Wonderland said:


> As an international student, I replied USC that I am not gonna provide it at this time. It's optional and it doesn't influence the admission decision.


 
Are you sure that it is optional? I mean are you going to submit you financial support documentation "*a**fter you have received your 10-digit USC ID", *when you say that you are not going to provide it at this time???


----------



## Arijit (Feb 8, 2014)

G_F said:


> Hi guys !
> 
> I have been absent for such a long time
> so much to catch up !
> ...


 
Thanks G_F
It seems its optional not mandatory to submit the financial proof. However, as an international student we need to keep our financial statements ready (showing a year's estimate), because there is this whole thing of expediting the I20 & visa process.
As far as i have observed, most scholarships are merit based (correct me if I am wrong) rather than need based. Besides, the scholarships announce the winners around April. So scholarship or not, I guess we need the financial proof ready.
Later if the force is strong wit u my friend, u hit the scholarship jackpot...


----------



## Wonderland (Feb 8, 2014)

Ovsanna said:


> Are you sure that it is optional? I mean are you going to submit you financial support documentation "*a**fter you have received your 10-digit USC ID", *when you say that you are not going to provide it at this time???


 

It is optional. Keep reading the letter they sent you.


----------



## peterlolzy (Feb 8, 2014)

Did anyone apply Animation&Digital Arts MFA? I received an email indicates I need to provide my financial proof, but my application status is still first stage.


----------



## Africana (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm also an international student and also received that email. You really do need to submit that document and it's not optional, they may be able to extend the deadline to submit it but you have to show it to get your admission decision results after the interview. 

In the case of needing an acceptance letter before you get your funds I suggest you email and ask about that but based on my experience they will ask you to show proof of funds in another way and you can change the method of how you pay later.

I applied to USC for Sprint 2014 had an interview and then the proof of financial doc became an issue because in order to get your admission decision after the interview round you need to be able to show you can attend  

"International applicants (those who are, or will be, in the United States on a non-immigrant visa) must submit documented evidence of financial support. The U.S. government requires that all international student applicants provide proof of ability to pay tuition and living expenses for themselves and their dependents (if applicable) before a formal letter of admission and an I-20 or DS-2019 Certificate of Eligibility can be issued." - http://www.usc.edu/admission/graduate/international/financialsupport.html

So I emailed explaining that I didn't have another way of showing proof of funds and my student loan request is still being reviwed for funding outside of The Netherlands.

And then I got this response:

"Unfortunately, we will not be able to place a final decision until this documentation is received, and given the short turnaround (classes being about 3 months away), there is a cutoff time to which we can wait for these to be processed. The only thing I can think of is that may want to reapply and be considered for Fall 2014. You will have go through the admissions process again of having your application reviewed. What I might be able to do is have your application updated (which means that you will not have to resubmit the application and fee).  If you wish to do this, I would make sure that you will be able to have your documentation in order and have it sent to usci20@usc.edu, that way it's all in your file.
Let me know what you plan on doing."
So I've been limbo since then. I think out of all the schools USC has less funding/scholarship options for  internationals (which sucks).

I thought that because they really wanted me or that I got in (vain moment) cause they kept on sending me emails like when we need your proof of financial etc. but then I searched in this forum and found someone who had a similar situation but when he submitted his proof of funds he still got rejected and he was annoyed that he had to jump through hoops to get dissed. It's a really odd system they have.

Last piece of not so fun news: 

*Financial Aid and Scholarships*

International students are *not* eligible for federal or university need-based financial aid nor are they eligible for application fee waivers.
International students *are* eligible for academic department fellowships, teaching and research assistantships, and merit-based tuition waivers. For more information, contact the department to which you are seeking admission
- http://www.usc.edu/admission/graduate/international/financialsupport.html
Good luck everyone I hope we survive this process and get rewarded with some good news!


----------



## G_F (Feb 9, 2014)

Africana said:


> Hi guys, I'm also an international student and also received that email. You really do need to submit that document and it's not optional, they may be able to extend the deadline to submit it but you have to show it to get your admission decision results after the interview.
> 
> In the case of needing an acceptance letter before you get your funds I suggest you email and ask about that but based on my experience they will ask you to show proof of funds in another way and you can change the method of how you pay later.
> 
> ...


 

Africana, thank you so much for sharing your experience and clarifying this process. I hope you'll get in this time!


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 9, 2014)

Any new interview invitations?


----------



## mcholman (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey Fightclub! Glad you could join us!


----------



## mcholman (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## Fightclub (Feb 10, 2014)

mcholman Thnx. I am an international applicant and I have applied to USC, UCLA, Columbia and NYU. I have received an interview invitation from Columbia but not from USC. My TOEFL that I have reported to USC is 95 and the staff told me they did not send my file to the admission committee because this score was under their minimum requirement.


----------



## mcholman (Feb 10, 2014)

Fightclub said:


> mcholman Thnx. I am an international applicant and I have applied to USC, UCLA, Columbia and NYU. I have received an interview invitation from Columbia but not from USC. My TOEFL that I have reported to USC is 95 and the staff told me they did not send my file to the admission committee because this score was under their minimum requirement.



Sorry to hear that! Do keep us posted as to where you end up.


----------



## peterlolzy (Feb 10, 2014)

G_F said:


> Africana, thank you so much for sharing your experience and clarifying this process. I hope you'll get in this time!


Did every International student receive the financial proof request? I am wondering it is a good sign because last year I was rejected by the same program and didn't receive any requests such as financial proof request and copy of passport.


----------



## Ilovefilms (Feb 10, 2014)

I was waitlisted for the spring 2014 semester and reapplied for the fall semester.  Anyone else?  I am just asuming I didn;t get in.. there so many more students applying in the fall...  wait.. i am suppose to be positive right?  lol


----------



## Ovsanna (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey guys,
I'm sorry for the stupid question, but does anyone know where my USC ID# is written? Ineed it for the USC scholarship application, but can't find it. I wrote to Office of Student Services and they told me that "A USC Student ID# is generated for all applicants" .


----------



## JFadley (Feb 11, 2014)

it's the number you used to sign into and review your application. Act's like a user ID for the USC application login screen


----------



## Ovsanna (Feb 11, 2014)

JFadley said:


> it's the number you used to sign into and review your application. Act's like a user ID for the USC application login screen


 I got an email from Office of Student Services saying that after submitting my application I must have received my 10-digit ID number via email. I didn't receive anything like that, so I thought that it is USC account login pin (like you said). Today I wrote to Student Office once more sending my full name, program, term and date of birth as it is required if one didn't receive ID number after submitting application.


----------



## swaggy (Feb 11, 2014)

Ovsanna said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm sorry for the stupid question, but does anyone know where my USC ID# is written? Ineed it for the USC scholarship application, but can't find it. I wrote to Office of Student Services and they told me that "A USC Student ID# is generated for all applicants" .


Hi The USC ID isn't the same as the username that you use to log into your application. Its a 10 digit number. I didnt receive mine. So I mailed them yesterday and they let me know mine. But I spoke to them on phone and they said that it didnt matter if we did or did not include the number. But I included my ID on the scholarship application. Hope this helps. Best of luck.


----------



## mcholman (Feb 11, 2014)

swaggy said:


> Hi The USC ID isn't the same as the username that you use to log into your application. Its a 10 digit number. I didnt receive mine. So I mailed them yesterday and they let me know mine. But I spoke to them on phone and they said that it didnt matter if we did or did not include the number. But I included my ID on the scholarship application. Hope this helps. Best of luck.


 I'd take the time to find out your ID anyway - I'll bet it makes their life easier. Instead of having to query their system for you, they'll be able to find your stuff immediately with your ID. 

I feel like Spongebob waiting for his toy in the mail....

"I'm waiting. I'm waiting. I'm waiting. I'm waiting..."


----------



## mollycase (Feb 11, 2014)

Regarding USC ID: I found mine by looking at the PDF version of my application. You can download the PDF of your application by logging into the online app (Apply Yourself) and click on PRINT FORMS. The USC ID is on the first page, near your personal information. I used this number for all my financial docs I sent to them yesterday.


----------



## Ovsanna (Feb 11, 2014)

swaggy said:


> Hi The USC ID isn't the same as the username that you use to log into your application. Its a 10 digit number. I didnt receive mine. So I mailed them yesterday and they let me know mine. But I spoke to them on phone and they said that it didnt matter if we did or did not include the number. But I included my ID on the scholarship application. Hope this helps. Best of luck.


 
thanks a lot!!!


----------



## mcholman (Feb 11, 2014)

Got an email this morning reminding everybody that the deadline for the scholarship application is tomorrow. Everybody send theirs in?


----------



## Ovsanna (Feb 11, 2014)

mcholman said:


> Got an email this morning reminding everybody that the deadline for the scholarship application is tomorrow. Everybody send theirs in?


 I sent mine an hour ago


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 11, 2014)

*@mcholman*
I recieved this email yesterday.


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi guys. So glad to find this place. I applied for MFA in Production. I hear USC doesn't invite all of its applicants for interviews. Anyone knows whether it's true?


----------



## mcholman (Feb 12, 2014)

Yiding_GoFighting Hey there! Welcome!!

Yes, that's true. The applications are spread out through the professors, and it's up to those professors if they want to interview you before making their recommendations. I think we've only had a couple people in of this group say that they've either been interviewed or have one scheduled. Basically, not getting an interview request doesn't mean anything - it could be the professor that got your app doesn't like doing interviews.


@everybody_else anything new to report, people?


----------



## Mate Boegi (Feb 12, 2014)

mcholman

Nope, nothing yet! Pretty tense!


----------



## guraena (Feb 12, 2014)

mcholman said:


> Yiding_GoFighting Hey there! Welcome!!
> 
> Yes, that's true. The applications are spread out through the professors, and it's up to those professors if they want to interview you before making their recommendations. I think we've only had a couple people in of this group say that they've either been interviewed or have one scheduled. Basically, not getting an interview request doesn't mean anything - it could be the professor that got your app doesn't like doing interviews.
> 
> ...


 


THX!My friend recieved USC MFA-animation interview via e-mail yesterday.but i didn`t receive it,so I am very nervous now.(But I still get the e-mail asking for the submission of proof financial support)
Did anyone apply the same program?Did you have receive the interview request?


----------



## mcholman (Feb 12, 2014)

guraena Hi! Welcome!

I have not received an interview request, and I'm in the US so I don't have to provide proof of financial support. What program did you apply to?

In fact, why don't we all sound off as to what program we applied to? I've seen other threads compile a list - good way to pass the time.

Me: MFA Film & TV Production


----------



## Ciara17 (Feb 12, 2014)

Screenwriting applicant here. Does anyone know if USC interviews for screenwriters?


----------



## Mate Boegi (Feb 12, 2014)

MFA Film & TV Production as well!


----------



## G_F (Feb 12, 2014)

MFA Film & TV Production too


----------



## mcholman (Feb 12, 2014)

I just received email confirmation that they have received my scholarship application! Took their time replying, but at this point any little peep from them is like an oasis in a desert!


----------



## peterlolzy (Feb 12, 2014)

guraena said:


> THX!My friend recieved USC MFA-animation interview via e-mail yesterday.but i didn`t receive it,so I am very nervous now.(But I still get the e-mail asking for the submission of proof financial support)
> Did anyone apply the same program?Did you have receive the interview request?



We are on the same boat. I'm a MFA Animation applicant, no interview request, but received financial proof couple days ago. What's your application status?


----------



## mcholman (Feb 12, 2014)

peterlolzy hey there! Welcome!


----------



## guraena (Feb 12, 2014)

peterlolzy said:


> We are on the same boat. I'm a MFA Animation applicant, no interview request, but received financial proof couple days ago. What's your application status?


My status has changed to the step3（forward to committee) about 1 month ago.I think it is just because I submitted earlier( in Oct.) But I still received nothing except the email asking for financial support.So when I heared   my friend who applied same program  getting  the interview,I am nervous.
What about you?
I wish both of us will be lucky!


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Feb 12, 2014)

mcholman said:


> Yiding_GoFighting Hey there! Welcome!!
> 
> Yes, that's true. The applications are spread out through the professors, and it's up to those professors if they want to interview you before making their recommendations. I think we've only had a couple people in of this group say that they've either been interviewed or have one scheduled. Basically, not getting an interview request doesn't mean anything - it could be the professor that got your app doesn't like doing interviews.
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting us know! Do you know when USC will send out information about acceptances and rejections? I have no idea about this.


----------



## peterlolzy (Feb 12, 2014)

guraena said:


> My status has changed to the step3（forward to committee) about 1 month ago.I think it is just because I submitted earlier( in Oct.) But I still received nothing except the email asking for financial support.So when I heared my friend who applied same program getting the interview,I am nervous.
> What about you?
> I wish both of us will be lucky!


 
I haven't received any interview requests. Not getting an interview doesn't mean you are rejected, so take it easy. Are you an International student? What country are you from?


----------



## peterlolzy (Feb 12, 2014)

guraena said:


> My status has changed to the step3（forward to committee) about 1 month ago.I think it is just because I submitted earlier( in Oct.) But I still received nothing except the email asking for financial support.So when I heared my friend who applied same program getting the interview,I am nervous.
> What about you?
> I wish both of us will be lucky!


 
My status is still in first stage I think that's because I applied a little bit late (11/29). I believe the admission committee already finished reviewing portfolios so I think they are starting to interview people. I am still not sure if requesting a financial proof is a good sign because I didn't receive such request last year when I was rejected by the same program.


----------



## guraena (Feb 12, 2014)

peterlolzy said:


> My status is still in first stage I think that's because I applied a little bit late (11/29). I believe the admission committee already finished reviewing portfolios so I think they are starting to interview people. I am still not sure if requesting a financial proof is a good sign because I didn't receive such request last year when I was rejected by the same program.


Ah.....just now,another friend of mine also received  an interview request,they will take the interview on Feb.15 via Skype


----------



## peterlolzy (Feb 12, 2014)

guraena said:


> Ah.....just now,another friend of mine also received an interview request,they will take the interview on Feb.15 via Skype


What country are you guys from?


----------



## Ericon (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm a new member and I think I should add my two cents.

I'm international (italian), and applied pretty late (nov 30) for MFA Film & TV Production. My status is still in the 1st stage and I got the financial proof request last week.
Still, no interview request.

Too bad I discovered this nice community just now, good luck everybody!


----------



## JFadley (Feb 13, 2014)

I believe people are putting too much stock into the interviews. Personally, I applied the 27th of Nov and my online says I'm first stage but I interviewed with Jeremy Kagan on the 9th of February. He was very nice and seemed more interested in knowing who I am as a person, than grilling me or trying to find out how much I know about Cinema.

From my understanding, each class (from all university MFA levels) is constructed with optimizing group cohesion. IE: One person who is strong in writing but lacks technical skills, someone who knows all the tech stuff but lacks creativity, typical suburban kid who is artsy, the hard luck/worked hard to get here guy, international student, Rich people, and the like. Do you fit that mold they're trying to create for this years class? It's not all about talent or how much funding you're entitled to rather; do you have that special thing the school wants, how did you sell yourself?

Also, the interview doesn't mean you're in or you're further into the process. It just means the Professor reviewing your package wants more information. It could be because you didn't write enough or were cryptic in the answer. Perhaps they thought you were misleading and had a personal vendetta because of it (remember people are shitty sometimes and do irrational things...that's why we all want to be story tellers, right? We eat those sorts of moments up, just to regurgitate them on celluloid!). Or you were so impressive that you went right into the "in" pile. "Let's not pass on this guy, Sam. He's a real dandy, and secure to boot. Just look at that! He used comic sans for Globs sake...And we all love it!"

See the point? Just chillax, kids. If you want to make, write, produce, animate, or edit then your passion better not hinge on if academia finds you acceptable or not. You'll do it anyway with a chip on your shoulder and perhaps that's what you need. So lets use that nervous tension creatively. Write out those thoughts, do some minimalistic art, watch a great movie, or exercise. It'll be cool.


----------



## JBen (Feb 13, 2014)

JFadley said:


> From my understanding, each class (from all university MFA levels) is constructed with optimizing group cohesion. IE: One person who is strong in writing but lacks technical skills, someone who knows all the tech stuff but lacks creativity, typical suburban kid who is artsy, the hard luck/worked hard to get here guy, international student, Rich people, and the like. Do you fit that mold they're trying to create for this years class? It's not all about talent or how much funding you're entitled to rather; do you have that special thing the school wants, how did you sell yourself?


 

You see us as you want to see us... In the simplest terms, in the most convenient definitions. But what we found out is that each one of us is a brain...
...and an athlete...
...and a basket case...
...a princess...
...and a criminal...
Does that answer your question?... Sincerely yours, the hopeful film school applicants of 2014.

Sorry, humor is how I deal with the stress.


----------



## JFadley (Feb 13, 2014)

JBen said:


> You see us as you want to see us... In the simplest terms, in the most convenient definitions. But what we found out is that each one of us is a brain...
> ...and an athlete...
> ...and a basket case...
> ...a princess...
> ...


 

JOHN HUGHS!!!!!! Well played.


----------



## mcholman (Feb 13, 2014)

Ericon JFadley JBen Wow, look at all the new faces all at once! Welcome, and thanks for the info! I think we're all really stressed out - I feel like I'm going to explode, and I work at a job that requires I sit at a desk and type all day so that makes it worse.


----------



## mcholman (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## mcholman (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Feb 13, 2014)

peterlolzy said:


> I haven't received any interview requests. Not getting an interview doesn't mean you are rejected, so take it easy. Are you an International student? What country are you from?


 
I am an international student. China. What about u? You heard of anything?


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Feb 13, 2014)

JBen said:


> You see us as you want to see us... In the simplest terms, in the most convenient definitions. But what we found out is that each one of us is a brain...
> ...and an athlete...
> ...and a basket case...
> ...a princess...
> ...


 
Remarkable haha


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Feb 13, 2014)

Anyone has any idea when USC will send out notifications?


----------



## bacon: god's gift (Feb 13, 2014)

Yiding_GoFighting said:


> I am an international student. China. What about u? You heard of anything?


Me from China too! good luck man!


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Feb 13, 2014)

bacon: god's gift said:


> Me from China too! good luck man!


 
那还说英语哈哈。祝你好运。where did u apply to besides USC


----------



## yifeisylvia (Feb 13, 2014)

Yiding_GoFighting said:


> 那还说英语哈哈。祝你好运。where did u apply to besides USC


 
i gotta say it's interesting to see written chinese in this threads. Shout out for all chinese applicants out there! lol


----------



## peterlolzy (Feb 14, 2014)

Yiding_GoFighting said:


> I am an international student. China. What about u? You heard of anything?



Me too! What major did you apply?


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Feb 14, 2014)

peterlolzy said:


> Me too! What major did you apply?


 
Film TV Production..U?


----------



## mcholman (Feb 14, 2014)

bacon: god's gift Hi! Wow, I'm so glad that so many applicants have found this thread!

And GAAAA, my application status in the system is still the same - the Academic department is reviewing it. Kinda worried - USC's Academic admission GPA requirement for grad students is 3.0, and mine is higher than that, so I don't know what's taking them so long to give it to the committee.


----------



## bacon: god's gift (Feb 14, 2014)

yifeisylvia said:


> i gotta say it's interesting to see written chinese in this threads. Shout out for all chinese applicants out there! lol


Hey Sylvia, this is Cynthia. lol good to see you here


----------



## bacon: god's gift (Feb 14, 2014)

Yiding_GoFighting said:


> 那还说英语哈哈。祝你好运。where did u apply to besides USC


Just don't want to confuse other fellows who can't read Chinese. I applied to several others in LA.


----------



## bacon: god's gift (Feb 14, 2014)

mcholman said:


> bacon: god's gift Hi! Wow, I'm so glad that so many applicants have found this thread!
> 
> And GAAAA, my application status in the system is still the same - the Academic department is reviewing it. Kinda worried - USC's Academic admission GPA requirement for grad students is 3.0, and mine is higher than that, so I don't know what's taking them so long to give it to the committee.


Don't worry. I'm sure you'll be fine.  Interviews won't stop until late in March. Try to stay away from worrying when are they gonna call!


----------



## yifeisylvia (Feb 14, 2014)

bacon: god's gift said:


> Hey Sylvia, this is Cynthia. lol good to see you here


 
OMG! Hey girl! How's it going? lol heard anything from any schools?


----------



## peterlolzy (Feb 14, 2014)

My status says my file has been forwarded to department for review and admission decision. I am sooooo nervous! What's you guys status?


----------



## bacon: god's gift (Feb 14, 2014)

yifeisylvia said:


> OMG! Hey girl! How's it going? lol heard anything from any schools?


no...nothing but the sound of silence..how about you?


----------



## Faithnfilm (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey guys I'm a newbie. Applied to USC Nov 30th for Film and TV Production. Haven't heard anything yet except for correspondence with financial aid


----------



## mcholman (Feb 14, 2014)

Faithnfilm Hey there! Welcome to the worry club!

peterlolzy whoosh, I'm glad that somebody has the same status as me.

Hey everybody, I found something out: I believe we'd originally said that your application would be reviewed by SCA professors first, and then be sent for an admission decision, but that's wrong - according to USC's website, your stuff is forwarded to USC's general academic department for review, and then if they accept you it gets sent to SCA for their review and decision. I think they're just wanting to make sure that your grades and everything are up to snuff before they send it to the actual department to make sure that you can handle graduate-level coursework.

WAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGHH!

...Wish I could do that out loud...
But my fellow villagers in cubicleville might frown upon that.


----------



## peterlolzy (Feb 14, 2014)

mcholman said:


> Faithnfilm Hey there! Welcome to the worry club!
> 
> peterlolzy whoosh, I'm glad that somebody has the same status as me.
> 
> ...


 
I am not sure about this... because my status says my file has been forwarded to academic department review and a admission decision. I have contacted the department and I believe the committee (professor) already finished reviewing portfolios.


----------



## mcholman (Feb 14, 2014)

peterlolzy said:


> I am not sure about this... because my status says my file has been forwarded to academic department review and a admission decision. I have contacted the department and I believe the committee (professor) already finished reviewing portfolios.


 
I'm a little unsure, too. What leads you to believe the professor has already reviewed it?

Here's what it says on their website:

How does the admissions process work?


The application, transcripts and test scores you send to the Graduate Admission Office are evaluated to ensure that they meet the minimum standards set by USC and the academic department to which you are applying.
The application is then forwarded to your department, where it is collated with the required supplemental materials (e.g., portfolio, writing samples) you have supplied.
An admission committee consisting of departmental admission officers and faculty members specializing in your field of study review all your application materials and make a final decision. Decisions on the awarding of fellowships and assistantships are also made at this time.
You receive a letter from the USC Dean of Admission, notifying you of your admission status.


----------



## mcholman (Feb 14, 2014)

Whoof. Guess we all just need to take a deep breath and relax.

"And who of you, being anxious, is able to add a single hour to his life? ... Be not therefore anxious for the morrow, for the morrow shall be anxious for its own things." - Jesus

"For I have known the thoughts that I am thinking towards you -- an affirmation of Jehovah; thoughts of peace, and not of evil, to give to you posterity and hope." - God


----------



## yifeisylvia (Feb 14, 2014)

bacon: god's gift said:


> no...nothing but the sound of silence..how about you?


 
Nothing yet...what other schools did you apply to?


----------



## Wonderland (Feb 14, 2014)

Here is another Chinese applicant. We're all competitors...


----------



## Mate Boegi (Feb 15, 2014)

mcholman

But i believe this is the last status on appyourself?:
YOUR FILE HAS BEEN FORWARDED TO THE ACADEMIC DEPARTMENT FOR REVIEW AND AN ADMISSION DECISION. YOU MAY CHECK THIS SYSTEM PERIODICALLY FOR UPDATES, AND IF THE ACADEMIC DEPARTMENT REQUIRES ADDITIONAL INFORMATION OR RENDERS AN ADMISSION DECISION, YOU WILL BE CONTACTED.

 Next is step is checking mailbox? Or am I wrong?


----------



## peterlolzy (Feb 15, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> mcholman
> 
> But i believe this is the last status on appyourself?:
> YOUR FILE HAS BEEN FORWARDED TO THE ACADEMIC DEPARTMENT FOR REVIEW AND AN ADMISSION DECISION. YOU MAY CHECK THIS SYSTEM PERIODICALLY FOR UPDATES, AND IF THE ACADEMIC DEPARTMENT REQUIRES ADDITIONAL INFORMATION OR RENDERS AN ADMISSION DECISION, YOU WILL BE CONTACTED.
> ...


 
I believe so.


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Feb 15, 2014)

Wonderland said:


> Here is another Chinese applicant. We're all competitors...


 
Good luck.


----------



## BkBred (Feb 15, 2014)

Yup mcholman. Gotta be the final stage. I had my interview a week ago now my application is off for a decision. Hopefully it'll come through sooner rather than later.


----------



## mcholman (Feb 15, 2014)

BkBred said:


> Yup mcholman. Gotta be the final stage. I had my interview a week ago now my application is off for a decision. Hopefully it'll come through sooner rather than later.


Yay! Yours says that the academic department is reviewing it and is awaiting an admission decision?


----------



## bacon: god's gift (Feb 15, 2014)

yifeisylvia said:


> Nothing yet...what other schools did you apply to?


Chapman, AFI and UCLA.  What about you?


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Feb 16, 2014)

bacon: god's gift said:


> Chapman, AFI and UCLA. What about you?


 
I hear AFI has been sending interview requests. did u get one?


----------



## BkBred (Feb 16, 2014)

mcholman said:


> Yay! Yours says that the academic department is reviewing it and is awaiting an admission decision?


 

Sure does!


----------



## Ilovefilms (Feb 16, 2014)

BkBred said:


> Sure does!


 
Mine says the same thing!!


----------



## mcholman (Feb 16, 2014)

Ilovefilms said:


> Mine says the same thing!!


Ilovefilms Sweet! And welcome to the group!


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Feb 17, 2014)

Has anybody else get something?


----------



## peterlolzy (Feb 17, 2014)

Yiding_GoFighting said:


> Has anybody else get something?


What's your application status?


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Feb 17, 2014)

peterlolzy said:


> What's your application status?


 
same thing


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Feb 17, 2014)

peterlolzy said:


> What's your application status?


 
Somebody says that USC will send out notifications on 1st March. Is it true?


----------



## peterlolzy (Feb 17, 2014)

It


Yiding_GoFighting said:


> Somebody says that USC will send out notifications on 1st March. Is it true?


It varies, I got response on March 9th and I heard someone got accepted after mid-Feb last year.


----------



## bgardner (Feb 17, 2014)

Curious... Did anyone get an email about/fill out the supplemental enrollment/housing form for financial aid? I got an email from USC saying I was missing it, which I found odd considering I obsessively checked over anything. I don't want to jinx myself but I was hoping it might be an early sign of acceptance! Anyone else get that?


----------



## 8mm (Feb 17, 2014)

bgardner I got that email as well and was hoping the same thing! haha


----------



## Mate Boegi (Feb 17, 2014)

So, I've read in the last year posts that if you can login to this site, you are good to go! 

https://camel2.usc.edu/AdmGradCertification/

With USC ID and birthday... I can't login, however, I still think we are pretty early in the process... At least one more week!


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Feb 17, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> So, I've read in the last year posts that if you can login to this site, you are good to go!
> 
> https://camel2.usc.edu/AdmGradCertification/
> 
> With USC ID and birthday... I can't login, however, I still think we are pretty early in the process... At least one more week!


 
what do you mean? can we check our status there?


----------



## Mate Boegi (Feb 17, 2014)

Im not sure, but if you are able to login, then you have been accepted at USC, because your USC ID is active, or something like that... Can you login?


----------



## Marcus Patterson (Feb 17, 2014)

My application says it's been forwarded to the Academic Department for review as well.


----------



## Ciara17 (Feb 17, 2014)

Mine still says that it is in the first stage. It's making me nervous...


----------



## Faithnfilm (Feb 17, 2014)

bgardner 8mm I got the same email too and now I'm really anxious


----------



## mcholman (Feb 17, 2014)

I haven't gotten that request to fill out that form, but maybe it's 'cause I didn't request any financial aid.

Agh, how am I ever gonna enjoy my vacation with this hanging over my head? I'll want to be checking my phone every five minutes.

I tried logging in to the system, but no dice. Too early


----------



## mcholman (Feb 17, 2014)

Marcus Patterson Didn't see you there! Welcome to the worry club!


----------



## Mate Boegi (Feb 17, 2014)

mcholman agree, way too early!

Meanwhile, let's calm our nerves with a little House of Cards


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Feb 18, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> mcholman agree, way too early!
> 
> Meanwhile, let's calm our nerves with a little House of Cards


 
watching all episodes together feels so great!! Don't need to wait haha !!


----------



## peterlolzy (Feb 19, 2014)

Any words from anyone?


----------



## Impatient Midwesterner (Feb 19, 2014)

Long time lurker, first time poster here.

I had my USC interview via phone back on February 6th. After combing through the archive of this site it looks like people started getting notified on Feb 25th last year, and as early as Feb 15th in 2012. So, it should be any day now? I too got that form from the Financial Aid office asking about housing...which I didn't really know what to do with but 100% tried to convince myself was a good sign (though I went back and looked on the financial aid page and there is a link to that form right at the bottom of the page...so I think maybe we may have all just missed it?). I think the sad truth right now is that all we can do is wait to hear a Yes, No, or Waitlist. 

Every day I hit refresh on my email and this forum a few more times...


At least we're all in this together. Stay strong comrades.

Stay strong.


----------



## Ericon (Feb 19, 2014)

Today my status changed from "first stage" to "forwarded to academic department". Still no interview.
I've got mixed feelings, not really sure if it's a good or bad thing!


----------



## Faithnfilm (Feb 19, 2014)

Ericon my status just changed to "forwarded to the academic department" as well but no interview yet


----------



## Mate Boegi (Feb 19, 2014)

Does any of you know how many got accepted without interview?

***Last year


----------



## theflry (Feb 19, 2014)

Ericon said:


> Today my status changed from "first stage" to "forwarded to academic department". Still no interview.
> I've got mixed feelings, not really sure if it's good or bad thing!


 
This happened to me today as well... finally. I was the first to report an interview, and saw no changes until today.


----------



## peterlolzy (Feb 19, 2014)

I can officially log in the USC camel, does it mean anything?


----------



## peterlolzy (Feb 19, 2014)

Here is the link: https://camel2.usc.edu/AdmGradCertification/GradIntentToEnroll.aspx


----------



## bgardner (Feb 19, 2014)

peterlolzy yes it does!!! congrats!


----------



## mcholman (Feb 19, 2014)

Impatient Midwesterner Hey there, fellow midwesterner! What state are you from?

peterlolzy Woot! If you can log in, that's a pretty darn good indication that you've been accepted. Nice work!


----------



## bgardner (Feb 19, 2014)

Impatient Midwesterner mcholman I'm from the Midwest as well- Michigan


----------



## Ciara17 (Feb 19, 2014)

peterlolzy said:


> I can officially log in the USC camel, does it mean anything?


 
Have you heard anything from USC before this? Interview, etc? What program did you apply for?


----------



## peterlolzy (Feb 19, 2014)

Ciara17 said:


> Have you heard anything from USC before this? Interview, etc? What program did you apply for?



I received the request of financial support and passport. No interview.


----------



## peterlolzy (Feb 19, 2014)

Anim





Ciara17 said:


> Have you heard anything from USC before this? Interview, etc? What program did you apply for?



I applied animation&digital arts.


----------



## peterlolzy (Feb 19, 2014)

mcholman said:


> Impatient Midwesterner Hey there, fellow midwesterner! What state are you from?
> 
> peterlolzy Woot! If you can log in, that's a pretty darn good indication that you've been accepted. Nice work!


 
Thanks! Good luck on your application!


----------



## Arijit (Feb 20, 2014)

peterlolzy said:


> I received the request of financial support and passport. No interview.


 
Hey peterlolzy,
Congrats !!!  
Btw have u already responded back with your financial proof??


----------



## kazedragon (Feb 20, 2014)

peterlolzy congrats!
I guess with this ability to log in to camel now, that means decisions are finally being made, which means the rest of us waiting may be put out of our misery here soon.
So, how many domestic kids received the email saying the financial aid hours and housing form had to fill out?


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Feb 20, 2014)

peterlolzy said:


> Here is the link: https://camel2.usc.edu/AdmGradCertification/GradIntentToEnroll.aspx


 
Congrats!! That's amazing!!


----------



## peterlolzy (Feb 20, 2014)

Arijit said:


> Hey peterlolzy,
> Congrats !!!
> Btw have u already responded back with your financial proof??


Thanks! I sent it 1 day right after I received the request.


----------



## peterlolzy (Feb 20, 2014)

Just received an email indicates I am officially admitted by USC SCA!!!!


----------



## mcholman (Feb 20, 2014)

peterlolzy said:


> Just received an email indicates I am officially admitted by USC SCA!!!!


Awesome! Nice work!


----------



## 8mm (Feb 20, 2014)

Ahhh! Just tried and I was able to login to the camel link--not getting too happy though until I receive an official letter! Still, I'm pretty excited right now  lol (Screenwriting applicant). Congrats everyone who's been accepted and good luck to all!


----------



## Ciara17 (Feb 20, 2014)

8mm said:


> Ahhh! Just tried and I was able to login to the camel link--not getting too happy though until I receive an official letter! Still, I'm pretty excited right now  lol (Screenwriting applicant). Congrats everyone who's been accepted and good luck to all!


 
Congrats! That is definitely something to be excited about!


----------



## peterlolzy (Feb 20, 2014)

8mm said:


> Ahhh! Just tried and I was able to login to the camel link--not getting too happy though until I receive an official letter! Still, I'm pretty excited right now  lol (Screenwriting applicant). Congrats everyone who's been accepted and good luck to all!


Congratulations! You definitely have a spot!


----------



## mcholman (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice! Still can't login, but I'll keep trying! Congrats!


----------



## Impatient Midwesterner (Feb 20, 2014)

So... I too am now able to login to Camel, wasn't able to earlier in the day. But are we sure this means anything? I'm definitely excited, but also super leery... Do we end up getting emailed or snail-mailed acceptance or rejection letters? WHAT DOES IT ALL MEAN, GANG!? WHAT DOES IT MEAN!?


----------



## Arijit (Feb 20, 2014)

Impatient Midwesterner said:


> So... I too am now able to login to Camel, wasn't able to earlier in the day. But are we sure this means anything? I'm definitely excited, but also super leery... Do we end up getting emailed or snail-mailed acceptance or rejection letters? WHAT DOES IT ALL MEAN, GANG!? WHAT DOES IT MEAN!?


It just calls for a congratulations !!!!! 
8mm - congratulations to u too !!!


----------



## Arijit (Feb 20, 2014)

Arijit said:


> Hey peterlolzy,
> Congrats !!!
> Btw have u already responded back with your financial proof??





peterlolzy said:


> Thanks! I sent it 1 day right after I received the request.


 peterlolzy I just sent in my financial proof as I finally got it sorted.. Hope the lateness doesn't count for anything negative !


----------



## Mate Boegi (Feb 20, 2014)

Any Film & TV Production applicant who can login??


----------



## Impatient Midwesterner (Feb 20, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> Any Film & TV Production applicant who can login??


 
Yeah man, I got into the Camel page and applied for Film & TV Production.


----------



## Mate Boegi (Feb 20, 2014)

Impatient Midwesterner said:


> Yeah man, I got into the Camel page and applied for Film & TV Production.



 Great news !


----------



## Ovsanna (Feb 20, 2014)

Congratulations, to those being able to login )) I couldn't do that, and I was wondering if I wrote my date of birth in a wrong way. Those who logged in, did you write your date of birth like this - 08/23/89 ?


----------



## Arijit (Feb 20, 2014)

u





Ovsanna said:


> Congratulations, to those being able to login )) I couldn't do that, and I was wondering if I wrote my date of birth in a wrong way. Those who logged in, did you write your date of birth like this - 08/23/89 ?


U need to skip those '/'s 
just 082389 wud b enuf


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Feb 21, 2014)

Impatient Midwesterner said:


> Yeah man, I got into the Camel page and applied for Film & TV Production.


 
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mate Boegi (Feb 21, 2014)

Those of you who cant login, yet!!!!  .... do you get an error message or does it say "not authorized?"


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Feb 21, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> Those of you who cant login, yet!!!!  .... do you get an error message or does it say "not authorized?"


 
I think domestic applicants get the access to log in first… Just a guess


----------



## Mate Boegi (Feb 21, 2014)

peterlolzy are you international or domestic?


----------



## Arijit (Feb 21, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> Those of you who cant login, yet!!!!  .... do you get an error message or does it say "not authorized?"


not authorized..in my case


----------



## peterlolzy (Feb 21, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> peterlolzy are you international or domestic?


I am an international.


----------



## loki lover (Feb 21, 2014)

peterlolzy said:


> I am an international.


 

peterlolzy hey! congrats!! i am also an international student applying for animation! not able to log into the camel site yet :/ do you know of anybody else that got accepted within the course?


----------



## Mate Boegi (Feb 21, 2014)

peterlolzy said:


> I am an international.



Argh! Can't login either, no news, did get financial papers and passport though! ... Applied for Production. GPA 3,67  but maybe  my age is the issue? But not giving up though!!!


----------



## loki lover (Feb 21, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> Argh! Can't login either, no news, did get financial papers and passport though! ... Applied for Production. GPA 3,67  but maybe my age is the issue? But not giving up though!!!


 

i think we just need to relax and wait it out a bit, although that seems like an impossible and most challenging task!!.... where are you from and how old are you? I live in Barbados


----------



## theflry (Feb 21, 2014)

I can finally login (directing applicant from Florida).  I was inputting my birth year incorrectly with 4 digits instead of 2, so definitely be careful how you've entered everything.


----------



## Ovsanna (Feb 21, 2014)

Arijit said:


> u
> U need to skip those '/'s
> just 082389 wud b enuf


 
thanks (Y)


----------



## Ovsanna (Feb 21, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> Those of you who cant login, yet!!!!  .... do you get an error message or does it say "not authorized?"


 
Have you submitted your financial proof papers? As far as I know, they accept only those students who provided these papers, because USC is famous for its "attitude" towards international students.


----------



## Mate Boegi (Feb 21, 2014)

Ovsanna said:


> Have you submitted your financial proof papers? As far as I know, they accept only those students who provided these papers, because USC is famous for its "attitude" towards international students.



Yep, they also responded and said it was sufficient


----------



## Mate Boegi (Feb 21, 2014)

loki lover said:


> i think we just need to relax and wait it out a bit, although that seems like an impossible and most challenging task!!.... where are you from and how old are you? I live in Barbados



Hey, from Hungary here  I'm 22, you?


----------



## Ericon (Feb 21, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> Yep, they also responded and said it was sufficient


 
Same here, finger crossed!


----------



## loki lover (Feb 21, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> Hey, from Hungary here  I'm 22, you?



It concerns me that I didn't get the email about financial proof... I did send out all my documents and passport copy back in December tho! And I'm 25


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Feb 21, 2014)

has any one got the official email about acceptance yet?


----------



## Impatient Midwesterner (Feb 22, 2014)

Crickets.


----------



## BkBred (Feb 23, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> So, I've read in the last year posts that if you can login to this site, you are good to go!
> 
> https://camel2.usc.edu/AdmGradCertification/
> 
> With USC ID and birthday... I can't login, however, I still think we are pretty early in the process... At least one more week!


 

wait. is that real? Because I can login!

*hits dougie*


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Feb 23, 2014)

BkBred said:


> wait. is that real? Because I can login!
> 
> *hits dougie*


 
congrats~


----------



## mcholman (Feb 24, 2014)

We're all holding our breath...
...I can hear the silence...


----------



## Â° C.L.? (Feb 24, 2014)

can't log in...


----------



## Ciara17 (Feb 24, 2014)

Neither can I. My application status is STILL at the "first stage" 
Maybe they just forgot about me  lol


----------



## umikami (Feb 24, 2014)

USC just asked me for more transcripts.  So they are still in the checking file complete phase for me.


----------



## kazedragon (Feb 24, 2014)

Congrats to all those who can log in.
I still get the unauthorized message. But at least this I can check. I still haven't heard anything from the other schools I applied to.

What really sucks is that I'm like 17 hours ahead of them...so it's almost like waiting 2 days for every 1 of theirs...


----------



## kazedragon (Feb 24, 2014)

So yea, saw this on another thread I was reading through, and thought it might be a good idea. So why not do it here as well.
Why not talk about some other things to help pass the waiting. Such as TV shows currently watching/recommend, movies, books, etc. Ya know, maybe not thinking about it and just having a side discussion till updates come may help us all relax a bit....or maybe that is just me.


----------



## Carrie Z (Feb 24, 2014)

mcholman said:


> Awesome! Nice work!


 
Congratulation！You got interview before?


----------



## peterlolzy (Feb 24, 2014)

Just received an official admission letter in snail mail, surprised that they don't do large envelope this year. I thought I am rejected by seeing the small envelope in my mail box.


----------



## Carrie Z (Feb 24, 2014)

peterlolzy said:


> Just received an official admission letter in snail mail, surprised that they don't do large envelope this year. I thought I am rejected by seeing the small envelope in my mail box.


 
Congrats~ you applied for producing? Peter Stark Program？


----------



## peterlolzy (Feb 24, 2014)

Carrie Z said:


> Congrats~ you applied for producing? Peter Stark Program？


Thanks! I applied Animation.


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Feb 25, 2014)

peterlolzy said:


> Thanks! I applied Animation.


 
Awesome!! Congrats! I believe I have said it to you before! But whatever!! Congrats haha!!!


----------



## Mate Boegi (Feb 25, 2014)

Can't login either yet ...and I'm worried cause internationals propably get notified first, due to visa stuff :S ... Going for a long swim now, should help me relax!


----------



## Calico Jake (Feb 25, 2014)

Thought I should stop lurking and join the thread, waddduuuup. 

I just had my interview earlier this afternoon - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## Buusey (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey everyone! Are any of the people receiving interviews applying for the Directing program? I thought admissions interviews weren't a part of the application process for USC? I'm just wondering because my application is currently in the "Departmental Review and Admissions Decision" stage and I'm also not able to log into that one site, which doesn't sound like a good sign. I got an interview with UCLA but I thought that was the only school (out of UCLA/USC/NYU) that does interviews. Am I wrong?


----------



## peterlolzy (Feb 25, 2014)

Yiding_GoFighting said:


> Awesome!! Congrats! I believe I have said it to you before! But whatever!! Congrats haha!!!


Thanks! Good luck on your application.


----------



## Ilovefilms (Feb 25, 2014)

ok... no one has heard anything yet??  sighs.. i swear... i have 3 interviews set up.. but USC is my first choice!! oh boy...


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey! I'm so happy I found this thread. So, I am an international applicant from Mexico but I grew up in the Midwest (Madison, WI).

I checked the website you guys posted and GOT IN! However, I didn't get an email or even an interview. Those of you who have been able to log in, did all of you get emails and interviews? Also, my application status is this: 

*YOU WILL RECEIVE NOTIFICATION OF YOUR ADMISSION DECISION ONCE YOUR DEPARTMENT HAS COMPLETED THEIR FINAL REVIEW. PLEASE NOTE THAT THE OFFICE OF ADMISSION PROVIDES FINAL DECISION NOTIFICATIONS BY LETTER ONLY.*
is anyone on the same boat?


----------



## Buusey (Feb 25, 2014)

Mexicanafilm said:


> Hey! I'm so happy I found this thread. So, I am an international applicant from Mexico but I grew up in the Midwest (Madison, WI).
> 
> I checked the website you guys posted and GOT IN! However, I didn't get an email or even an interview. Those of you who have been able to log in, did all of you get emails and interviews? Also, my application status is this:
> 
> ...


 
Everyone that's able to log onto the site, is that everyone's application status as well? Mine is still this:

*YOUR FILE HAS BEEN FORWARDED TO THE ACADEMIC DEPARTMENT FOR REVIEW AND AN ADMISSION DECISION. YOU MAY CHECK THIS SYSTEM PERIODICALLY FOR UPDATES, AND IF THE ACADEMIC DEPARTMENT REQUIRES ADDITIONAL INFORMATION OR RENDERS AN ADMISSION DECISION, YOU WILL BE CONTACTED.*


----------



## Arijit (Feb 26, 2014)

Mexicanafilm said:


> Hey! I'm so happy I found this thread. So, I am an international applicant from Mexico but I grew up in the Midwest (Madison, WI).
> 
> I checked the website you guys posted and GOT IN! However, I didn't get an email or even an interview. Those of you who have been able to log in, did all of you get emails and interviews? Also, my application status is this:
> 
> ...


 
Congratulations !!
which department have u applied for?


----------



## Mate Boegi (Feb 26, 2014)

peterlolzy Hey, where are u from?


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 26, 2014)

Arijit said:


> Congratulations !!
> which department have u applied for?


 

Thanks!! I applied to TV & Film. You?


----------



## mcholman (Feb 26, 2014)

Welcome to you new folks, and congratulations to those who have already been accepted!

My application status is still in the 'forwarded to the academic department' stage, so I guess that means they aren't finished looking at it yet. One thing to consider is that we have no idea what order in which they're looking at applications. It could be alphabetical, alphabetical by country, international students first, who knows? A curse of the age of the internet is that we have the ability to know things almost instantly, which actually increases worry - in the old days you just had to do other things while you waited for their response in the mail, but now we can sweat all day as we try to login every few hours. 

I guess the point I'm trying to make (mostly to myself, actually), is that what will happen will happen - there are many roads to success in the film industry, and those with drive will get there no matter what happens; but there's also no need to cross the 'I didn't get in, now what' bridge until you get to it!

Don't lose hope, anybody.


----------



## loki lover (Feb 26, 2014)

mcholman said:


> Welcome to you new folks, and congratulations to those who have already been accepted!
> 
> My application status is still in the 'forwarded to the academic department' stage, so I guess that means they aren't finished looking at it yet. One thing to consider is that we have no idea what order in which they're looking at applications. It could be alphabetical, alphabetical by country, international students first, who knows? A curse of the age of the internet is that we have the ability to know things almost instantly, which actually increases worry - in the old days you just had to do other things while you waited for their response in the mail, but now we can sweat all day as we try to login every few hours.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for the inspirational pep talk  which program did you apply to and where are you from?


----------



## almilife (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello everyone! I applied for the MFA in writing for screen and television. I can't get into that link that everyone is posting and my status is still in "the first stage." I am just wondering did everyone get the email for the scholarship application and the enrollment and housing form. It seems kind of weird to get that stuff if they won't consider you, right?

Congrats to everyone who can get into the website and got accepted.


----------



## mcholman (Feb 26, 2014)

almilife Hey there! Welcome!

I think they give that out to everybody regardless. We got those pretty early, way before they would've had time to see everybody's applications. There's no way they'd keep us waiting this long if they already knew by then who was getting in.

loki lover I applied to the MFA in Film & TV Production and plan to emphasize in directing, and I'm from Kansas.

Can I surmise from your username that you're also a fan of Alydia Rackham?


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 26, 2014)

mcholman Cool! Same program. I want to focus on cinematography and directing.


----------



## almilife (Feb 26, 2014)

@mcholman Thank you!

I got the requests to fill that stuff out in the beginning of the month, so not that long ago. I don't know what that says about my application if I just got those a few weeks ago. This is my first time applying to a graduate program so I don't know how this waiting game works.

I did read on another forum a few minutes ago that the application status are wrong, and that the school doesn't really update them as they go through the applications, so that's a good sign... I still can't get on that site that people have been posting so I am just going to assume I didn't get in.


----------



## loki lover (Feb 26, 2014)

loki lover I applied to the MFA in Film & TV Production and plan to emphasize in directing, and I'm from Kansas.

Can I surmise from your username that you're also a fan of Alydia Rackham?[/quote]


well i certainly wish you the best- remember whatever is meant to be, will happen  I actually wasn't familiar w/Alydia Rackham before so thanks for introducing her to me!  I've just had a penchant for loki's character every since i could read comics, he's by far my fave villain, lol (not to go all nerdy on you, but afterall, i'm an animation application so it is to be expected  )


----------



## mcholman (Feb 26, 2014)

well i certainly wish you the best- remember whatever is meant to be, will happen  I actually wasn't familiar w/Alydia Rackham before so thanks for introducing her to me! I've just had a penchant for loki's character every since i could read comics, he's by far my fave villain, lol (not to go all nerdy on you, but afterall, i'm an animation application so it is to be expected  )[/quote]
Oh, you've got to check out her stuff - she's a fanfiction author (and professional author as well, now) who wrote an incredible saga about Loki that everybody loves. 7,000 + reviews all told. She's a genius, and an incredible storyteller.


----------



## Ciara17 (Feb 26, 2014)

almilife said:


> Hello everyone! I applied for the MFA in writing for screen and television. I can't get into that link that everyone is posting and my status is still in "the first stage." I am just wondering did everyone get the email for the scholarship application and the enrollment and housing form. It seems kind of weird to get that stuff if they won't consider you, right?
> 
> Congrats to everyone who can get into the website and got accepted.


 

Mine is still in the first stage too...so you're definitely not alone!


----------



## peterlolzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> peterlolzy Hey, where are u from?


I am from China, but I had my undergraduate studies in the US.


----------



## marcusheleker (Feb 26, 2014)

hey everyone. I've been following the posts here pretty regularly (and scouring old threads for information), and I finally have information of my own to share.

I received a letter of admission in the mail yesterday. it came in a normal business envelope, which made me a bit nervous, but I was admitted into the Film & TV Production MFA program. I still have interviews at UCLA, Columbia, and CalArts, but I think USC will be my first choice. I'll drive down to LA for my UCLA interview and check out what schools I am able at that time.

it's still a mystery to me how the admission process at USC works. the application website still says

*YOU WILL RECEIVE NOTIFICATION OF YOUR ADMISSION DECISION ONCE YOUR DEPARTMENT HAS COMPLETED THEIR FINAL REVIEW. PLEASE NOTE THAT THE OFFICE OF ADMISSION PROVIDES FINAL DECISION NOTIFICATIONS BY LETTER ONLY.*
and I would be surprised if it changed at all. I didn't receive any kind of email notification, just a letter in the mail. I tried logging into that certification site, but I was using my PIN instead of my ID (maybe I don't deserve to get in after all, ha), so I can't confirm whether that is the first sign of admittance or not. probably it is. I did get an interview, but it was very informal. a professor emailed me on a sunday night a few weeks ago and called me the next afternoon. it seems like some people are still getting interviews now, so I have no idea how the timeline works.


----------



## BkBred (Feb 26, 2014)

I got my official acceptance letter in the mail today. That's one down... two to go.


----------



## peterlolzy (Feb 26, 2014)

marcusheleker said:


> hey everyone. I've been following the posts here pretty regularly (and scouring old threads for information), and I finally have information of my own to share.
> 
> I received a letter of admission in the mail yesterday. it came in a normal business envelope, which made me a bit nervous, but I was admitted into the Film & TV Production MFA program. I still have interviews at UCLA, Columbia, and CalArts, but I think USC will be my first choice. I'll drive down to LA for my UCLA interview and check out what schools I am able at that time.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! They don't update the system regularly, so don't worry about it since you have received the admission letter.


----------



## Arijit (Feb 26, 2014)

Mexicanafilm said:


> Thanks!! I applied to TV & Film. You?


Same here


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 27, 2014)

marcusheleker it brings me peace of mind that you have the same message. Congratulations!!! However, I still haven't received an admissions letter via snail mail or otherwise. We'll see. 
Arijit awesome!

Thanks!!


----------



## AlexBSU (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey guys!

I am a current student in my second semester in the MFA Film and Television Production program at USC. I was an avid user of this forum last year when I was waiting for acceptance letters, so I was just checking back to see if it was still in use for the new fall class. If you guys want any inside perspective of the program or if you have any questions, I will try my best to answer them!  Good luck to you all!  Just message me on my FB since I am not really on this site often. https://www.facebook.com/alexkweiss


----------



## mhj310 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello all! I recently came upon this website and thought I'd contribute to the conversation. I received my acceptance letter on Tuesday, February 25th via snail mail and dated for 2/21 (I live in NYC). I applied to USC SCA for Film & TV in early December and completed my interview on February 12th. Has anyone else received responses regarding scholarships?


----------



## Buusey (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey, I'm just curious but those of you who have not received interviews yet or those of you who have and have not received decisions yet, what's the status of your application?


----------



## Mate Boegi (Feb 28, 2014)

Dennis Chan said:


> Hey, I'm just curious but those of you who have not received interviews yet or those of you who have and have not received decisions yet, what's the status of your application?



Hey, mine is:
YOUR FILE HAS BEEN FORWARDED TO THE ACADEMIC DEPARTMENT FOR REVIEW AND AN ADMISSION DECISION. YOU MAY CHECK THIS SYSTEM PERIODICALLY FOR UPDATES, AND IF THE ACADEMIC DEPARTMENT REQUIRES ADDITIONAL INFORMATION OR RENDERS AN ADMISSION DECISION, YOU WILL BE CONTACTED.

Yours?


----------



## Looky Loo (Feb 28, 2014)

Long time lurker. I posted in the USC MFA Screenwriting thread also, but I'll post here too in case it helps anybody out. I think the film/production MFA is different than Screenwriting, because I didn't receive any communication from USC other than my admission letter and the e-mails about scholarships and financial aid. About a week or so before I received an admission letter, my application status changed to:



*YOU WILL RECEIVE NOTIFICATION OF YOUR ADMISSION DECISION ONCE YOUR DEPARTMENT HAS COMPLETED THEIR FINAL REVIEW. PLEASE NOTE THAT THE OFFICE OF ADMISSION PROVIDES FINAL DECISION NOTIFICATIONS BY LETTER ONLY.*


----------



## Buusey (Feb 28, 2014)

Same. Did you get an interview at all though? I didn't and it's not looking good. Some of my LOR were about a week after 12/1 and I turned my app in on that date exactly but I doubt those are the reason for any late news since most interviews (I think everyone who was accepted was asked?) happened a few weeks ago.


----------



## Buusey (Feb 28, 2014)

Looky Loo said:


> Long time lurker. I posted in the USC MFA Screenwriting thread also, but I'll post here too in case it helps anybody out. I think the film/production MFA is different than Screenwriting, because I didn't receive any communication from USC other than my admission letter and the e-mails about scholarships and financial aid. About a week or so before I received an admission letter, my application status changed to:
> 
> 
> 
> *YOU WILL RECEIVE NOTIFICATION OF YOUR ADMISSION DECISION ONCE YOUR DEPARTMENT HAS COMPLETED THEIR FINAL REVIEW. PLEASE NOTE THAT THE OFFICE OF ADMISSION PROVIDES FINAL DECISION NOTIFICATIONS BY LETTER ONLY.*



So you received your letter BEFORE the online status change?


----------



## Mate Boegi (Feb 28, 2014)

Dennis Chan said:


> Same. Did you get an interview at all though? I didn't and it's not looking good. Some of my LOR were about a week after 12/1 and I turned my app in on that date exactly but I doubt those are the reason for any late news since most interviews (I think everyone who was accepted was asked?) happened a few weeks ago.



Who knows... I'm still hoping! I asked USC about my application tuesday , they said: Your application is currently under departmental review.
Didn't get any interview.. 

BTW, LOR deadline was later than 12/1, so doubt that's the reason.

My application was process was rather slower than the others, maybe because I'm applying from Europe? Again, I'm only guessing.

My biggest concern is that I'm unable to login to Camel


----------



## Looky Loo (Feb 28, 2014)

Dennis Chan said:


> So you received your letter BEFORE the online status change?


 
After. My status changed sometime between February 12th (it was in the sent to academic department for review stage) and February 24th (which is when I noticed the change). I received the letter yesterday, but it was dated February 21st. I wasn't regularly checking for status updates in the past 2 weeks, so it's possible it changed at the same time they mailed the letter. I was attempting to log in to camel and failing because I was copy/pasting my ID number. I could log in today after manually entering it, so I have no idea how long I've been able to log in to that.


----------



## mcholman (Feb 28, 2014)

Remember: they have a lot of applications to go through and on top of that they have their primary job of teaching classes. No news is not bad news yet.


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 28, 2014)

Dennis Chan Don't worry! I didn't get an interview or any other sort of communication from SCA.  Yet, I received my acceptance email yesterday! 

On Grad Cafe, I saw that some people didn't get notified till late March and that acceptances come in waves. So...there's probably still more to come! 

mhj310 No news about scholarships. I do know that we should get notified before July. In 2012 I was accepted/waitlisted for Spring 2013 but, because of funding, I wasn't able to attend. Before I declined I waited from February to October for scholarship news. First USC said that I should know before the semester started and later they said that scholarships for spring admits would come sometime at the end of the year. Finally, they said that because of their budget scholarships for spring admits would be pushed back and clumped in with the Fall 2013 admits. So...basically...who knows! Their schedule might always fluctuate depending on their allotted budget and incoming class size. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## theflry (Feb 28, 2014)

Timeline update: 1 large envelope & 1 small envelope both arrived via snail mail today (got the acceptance e-mail yesterday).  I haven't heard back from either of the two NY schoolsI applied to... now begins the long process of making them regret their indecision!


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey..anybody got any news from USC film and TV production MFA?


----------



## cinephil (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello, I am new to this thread. I am a MFA Film and TV prod applicant.

I had my interview few days back. Interviewer praised my visual submission.Though interview was very informal and for few minutes only. I don't know how I spoke as the interview was through unexpected call on my mobile and voice was not so clear. After that I haven't heard a word yet from USC.

I wanted to know that generally how many number of seats are available for MFA in Film and TV prod program?? How many applicants are admitted each year?


----------



## peterlolzy (Mar 2, 2014)

cinephil said:


> Hello, I am new to this thread. I am a MFA Film and TV prod applicant.
> 
> I had my interview few days back. Interviewer praised my visual submission.Though interview was very informal and for few minutes only. I don't know how I spoke as the interview was through unexpected call on my mobile and voice was not so clear. After that I haven't heard a word yet from USC.
> 
> I wanted to know that generally how many number of seats are available for MFA in Film and TV prod program?? How many applicants are admitted each year?


What I heard is 70.


----------



## marcusheleker (Mar 2, 2014)

I hear 60. ha


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Mar 2, 2014)

cinephil said:


> Hello, I am new to this thread. I am a MFA Film and TV prod applicant.
> 
> I had my interview few days back. Interviewer praised my visual submission.Though interview was very informal and for few minutes only. I don't know how I spoke as the interview was through unexpected call on my mobile and voice was not so clear. After that I haven't heard a word yet from USC.
> 
> I wanted to know that generally how many number of seats are available for MFA in Film and TV prod program?? How many applicants are admitted each year?


 
I hear 50...


----------



## kazedragon (Mar 3, 2014)

Whoo. Internet access once again.

Anyway, I heard the same as Yiding_GoFighting. 100 per year, 50 per semester. Well, ya know, depending on the quantity of applications received and quality of course. 
And from what I have heard, other schools like Chapman and FSU take something similar. (Although Chapman I think is lower with something like a 100 total MFA students entering).

Anyone else heard anything? Any more acceptances or successful camel log-ins?


----------



## loki lover (Mar 3, 2014)

*~Mod EDIT: quoted user said they provided inaccurate information and would like to redact their statement~ *


Thanks so much for sharing this with us! I'm still unable to log into the camel site but i was able to create a new account for my financial documents in the 2nd site you provided..... is everyone able to log into that site??


----------



## cinephil (Mar 3, 2014)

I can log in into that second link ... but I cant log in into camel2 ( first link) What does it mean??

I am very much tensed .. cause I am the only applicant here who have been interviewed but didn't receive admission letter.​


----------



## Ericon (Mar 3, 2014)

I've just received an email from admission, saying I've been put in the waitlist for fall 2014.
It says "if waitlist space does not become available, we will offer you a spot in our Spring 2015 class."

I don't know how waitlists work and I don't know how to deal with expectations.. Does it mean that, worst case scenario, I'm accepted for 2015??


----------



## loki lover (Mar 3, 2014)

Ericon said:


> I've just received an email from admission, saying I've been put in the waitlist for fall 2014.
> It says "if waitlist space does not become available, we will offer you a spot in our Spring 2015 class."
> 
> I don't know how waitlists work and I don't know how to deal with expectations.. Does it mean that, worst case scenario, I'm accepted for 2015??


 


i've also just received an e-mail from admission, saying i've been placed on the wait list. the list will remain open through the summer and will close on august 22nd. so here it goes!! honestly just so relieved to have some answer, i was getting super anxious!!


----------



## Ilovefilms (Mar 3, 2014)

yeah I got a letter today saying i was waitlisted too...


----------



## Ericon (Mar 3, 2014)

I was mentally preparing for an acceptance or a rejection, I didn't expect this third option!


----------



## Ilovefilms (Mar 3, 2014)

Ericon said:


> I was mentally preparing for an acceptance or a rejection, I didn't expect this third option!


 
This is my 2nd waitlist... i was kinda just wanting to be accepted, but I'll take what I can get...


----------



## guraena (Mar 3, 2014)

I got an E-mail today  attached with a Pdf admission decision letter said They identified me as one of more talented applicant,but they was not able to offer me an immediate spot on Full 2014,they would like to place me on Full 2014 wait list.
But in PDF letter,they also said I must submit  an electronic confirmation by April 15 in order to confirm my wait list position.
.....why wait list still need to make an electronic confirmation?  I was hurt.....


----------



## umikami (Mar 3, 2014)

If people are being wait listed, sounds like the decision process is just about wrapped up.  It is interesting though that on 2/25 USC asked for more transcripts from me.  So I have yet to hear any decision.  I'm still being processed.


----------



## kazedragon (Mar 3, 2014)

Well, outside of having to fill out the housing and estimated hours form (which I assume was required of all domestic students applying for financial aid, also, the second link that was shared origionaly by Heyjin Jun and again by loki lover) I haven't heard anything from USC....
I guess I should start preparing to apply again.
Congrats to all those who got in and to those on the waitlist.


----------



## LawrenceOfArabia (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi. This is my first time commenting on this site.  I also got a wait list letter from the Film Production program today.  It sounds as though it is guaranteeing a space by Spring of 2014 at the latest.


----------



## Mate Boegi (Mar 4, 2014)

Nah, I don't think (or hope not) that they have finished reviewing applications, maybe one of the professors just finished his stack and thats why a bunch of people got answers. But other professors have yet to make their decision.

I'm still waiting and being reviewed, but I just can't imagine my application for being so bad, that I don't even get wait listed.


----------



## loki lover (Mar 4, 2014)

I know that the Stark program is full already- my friend is an international student from spain and got her acceptance call last Thursday. If this helps anyone who's applied to the program.


----------



## cinephil (Mar 4, 2014)

Congrats to all those who are accepted and waitlisted!

I am worried about my decision. after interview on 14th of Feb I got an email on 20th of Feb from USC to complete financial support documents. I completed all those documents and after that I again got an email on 25th of Feb stating that my IELTS score is missing. I have resent it but I don't know whether it has reached there or not. After that no reply. I worry that I might have been rejected.


----------



## Mate Boegi (Mar 4, 2014)

cinephil said:


> Congrats to all those who are accepted and waitlisted!
> 
> I am worried about my decision. after interview on 14th of Feb I got an email on 20th of Feb from USC to complete financial support documents. I completed all those documents and after that I again got an email on 25th of Feb stating that my IELTS score is missing. I have resent it but I don't know whether it has reached there or not. After that no reply. I worry that I might have been rejected.



Where are you from?


----------



## cinephil (Mar 4, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> Where are you from?


 


I am from India. I am in the state of confusion. My interviewer praised my submission 3 times in the interview and also told me to complete the application soon. after that I got email to complete the IELTS scores and financial support thing. Haven't received any decision yet.  I just give up all the hopes.


----------



## Mate Boegi (Mar 4, 2014)

cinephil said:


> I am from India. I am in the state of confusion. My interviewer praised my submission 3 times in the interview and also told me to complete the application soon. after that I got email to complete the IELTS scores and financial support thing. Haven't received any decision yet.  I just give up all the hopes.



Hmmm, don't think you should worry that much, I didn't even have interview.  ... What does your application status say?


----------



## cinephil (Mar 4, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> Hmmm, don't think you should worry that much, I didn't even have interview.  ... What does your application status say?


 


it says that my file has been forwarded to review etc. same as old status. I don't know. May be my IELTS scores are still missing and that may be the reason but I my instinct says that my application might have been rejected. I am unable to log in to camel2 link.  I got access to that second link which have been posted recently. I have made up my mind for worst.  I wish you best luck. Lets keep waiting.


----------



## Marcus Patterson (Mar 4, 2014)

Did anyone receive a waitlist letter WITHOUT the email?  Cause I'm in that boat.  I'm supposed to respond to the email... haha


----------



## Marcus Patterson (Mar 4, 2014)

cinephil said:


> it says that my file has been forwarded to review etc. same as old status. I don't know. May be my IELTS scores are still missing and that may be the reason but I my instinct says that my application might have been rejected. I am unable to log in to camel2 link. I got access to that second link which have been posted recently. I have made up my mind for worst. I wish you best luck. Lets keep waiting.


 
You're much farther away man.  I didn't get the email, but did get a letter in the mail.  Don't write it off till you know


----------



## cinephil (Mar 4, 2014)

Marcus Patterson said:


> You're much farther away man. I didn't get the email, but did get a letter in the mail. Don't write it off till you know


 

Congrats! Lets hope for good.


----------



## LawrenceOfArabia (Mar 4, 2014)

Marcus Patterson said:


> Did anyone receive a waitlist letter WITHOUT the email? Cause I'm in that boat. I'm supposed to respond to the email... haha


 

I also got a waitlist letter with no e-mail.


----------



## Kristi Ryan (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi all!

I also got a waitlist letter without an email (for the writing for screen and television program). Trying to stay optimistic!


----------



## mollycase (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi all, I received my official acceptance email on Monday. It read: "Congratulations on your admission to graduate study at the University of Southern California! Your official letter of admission is being sent to your current address."

Bit of a late bloomer. I'm a 34 year old international production applicant from Toronto. I completed my undergrad in film about 11 years ago. I've been working since then, and i've accomplished quite a bit here. But I'm so excited to be pursuing my dreams in LA where I hope to make my mark. 

I wish everyone the best of luck. I know the feeing. The days, weeks, months leading up to now were terrifying. Stay strong and believe in yourself.


----------



## Arijit (Mar 5, 2014)

cinephil said:


> I am from India. I am in the state of confusion. My interviewer praised my submission 3 times in the interview and also told me to complete the application soon. after that I got email to complete the IELTS scores and financial support thing. Haven't received any decision yet. I just give up all the hopes.


 Hi 
I m from India too... U say u got an interview call?
I havent yet reached tht stage 
I didnt realize they were interviewing international applicants !!!


----------



## cinephil (Mar 6, 2014)

Arijit said:


> Hi
> I m from India too... U say u got an interview call?
> I havent yet reached tht stage
> I didnt realize they were interviewing international applicants !!!


 

Yes, I was interviewed on 14th or 15th Feb. It was an informal interview. Which exam you have given .. tofel or ielts?? I wish you best luck!!


----------



## Arijit (Mar 6, 2014)

cinephil said:


> Yes, I was interviewed on 14th or 15th Feb. It was an informal interview. Which exam you have given .. tofel or ielts?? I wish you best luck!!


 
IELTS

Besides, tell me about you.. Is ur undergrad from a media background?


----------



## cinephil (Mar 7, 2014)

N





Arijit said:


> IELTS
> 
> Besides, tell me about you.. Is ur undergrad from a media background?



No my under graduation and post graduation both are nt from media background. I worked as an independent filmmaker for 3 years. 

Hey Hw did you send your electronic ielts score? There is some sort of problem with me. British council is saying that they have sent my score but at the universities end , it's missing .


----------



## Arijit (Mar 7, 2014)

cinephil said:


> N
> 
> No my under graduation and post graduation both are nt from media background. I worked as an independent filmmaker for 3 years.
> 
> Hey Hw did you send your electronic ielts score? There is some sort of problem with me. British council is saying that they have sent my score but at the universities end , it's missing .


Oh cool...

I faced this issue for my AFI application... You need to regularly keep in touch with both British council and admissions dept.
First ask your BC rep. to directly mail the admission executive keeping you in CC stating that the scores were sent from their part. With this you have the mail as a proof of technical discrepancy in the transfer system
Usually its a server problem. 
But the university doesnt claim responsibility even if there is  a server problem. 
You can then ask the Admissions executive, if they would accept a hard copy of the score, considering your circumstance.
AFI said ok to my request and I had BC send a hard copy via speed post. It reached in 3- 4 days.
And the whole drama ended !!
Moral - donot stop pestering them until you have the problem sorted. Cz its ur application at stake !


----------



## cinephil (Mar 7, 2014)

Arijit said:


> Oh cool...
> 
> I faced this issue for my AFI application... You need to regularly keep in touch with both British council and admissions dept.
> First ask your BC rep. to directly mail the admission executive keeping you in CC stating that the scores were sent from their part. With this you have the mail as a proof of technical discrepancy in the transfer system
> ...




Ohh yah. USC already has my hard copy but they are still demanding electronic copy for their records. I have resent the request for the electronic scores . I also have provided bc. Email ids of USC so they might send scores on email ids besides regular server. Let's see Hw it goes. But am bit worried coz of it.


----------



## Arijit (Mar 7, 2014)

cinephil said:


> Ohh yah. USC already has my hard copy but they are still demanding electronic copy for their records. I have resent the request for the electronic scores . I also have provided bc. Email ids of USC so they might send scores on email ids besides regular server. Let's see Hw it goes. But am bit worried coz of it.


In that case keep both departments in loop while you are mailing a request for status update


----------



## cinephil (Mar 7, 2014)

Arijit said:


> In that case keep both departments in loop while you are mailing a request for status update



Ok. We can get in touch. You can message me.


----------



## Â° C.L.? (Mar 7, 2014)

MY application status is still in the first stage evaluation..............others have got offers...................i am worrying


----------



## Ciara17 (Mar 7, 2014)

Â° C.L.? said:


> MY application status is still in the first stage evaluation..............others have got offers...................i am worrying


 
Mine is too. I emailed admissions about it, just in case something might be missing from my application that is delaying it's review process, but they never responded. I'm not even trying to understand anymore...what is supposed to be, will be.


----------



## Â° C.L.? (Mar 7, 2014)

Ciara17 said:


> Mine is too. I emailed admissions about it, just in case something might be missing from my application that is delaying it's review process, but they never responded. I'm not even trying to understand anymore...what is supposed to be, will be.


 
I didn't send that upseeeeeting email. I just sit down and wait, check my mailbox again again and again. If they reply, please let me know,!


----------



## Faithnfilm (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey guys, just received my waitlist letter in the mail. I'm excited because if I'm reading this correctly, at worst I'll have a spot for Spring 2015. Congrats to everyone who's accepted or waitlisted!


----------



## Ilovefilms (Mar 7, 2014)

mollycase said:


> Hi all, I received my official acceptance email on Monday. It read: "Congratulations on your admission to graduate study at the University of Southern California! Your official letter of admission is being sent to your current address."
> 
> Bit of a late bloomer. I'm a 34 year old international production applicant from Toronto. I completed my undergrad in film about 11 years ago. I've been working since then, and i've accomplished quite a bit here. But I'm so excited to be pursuing my dreams in LA where I hope to make my mark.
> 
> I wish everyone the best of luck. I know the feeing. The days, weeks, months leading up to now were terrifying. Stay strong and believe in yourself.


 


I am also a late bloomer myself!  thas great congrats to you!


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Mar 7, 2014)

Ericon said:


> I've just received an email from admission, saying I've been put in the waitlist for fall 2014.
> It says "if waitlist space does not become available, we will offer you a spot in our Spring 2015 class."
> 
> I don't know how waitlists work and I don't know how to deal with expectations.. Does it mean that, worst case scenario, I'm accepted for 2015??


 


YEP! Congrats! I was in the same situation for Spring 2013. So... you´ll be getting more info from them once the semester starts if you don't get a spot for Fall.


----------



## Ilovefilms (Mar 8, 2014)

hey waitlisted people... i got an email regarding an event coming up regarding meeting other waitisted people.  i live on the east coast and i don;t think i can afford the plane ticket... who else is going?


----------



## Arijit (Mar 11, 2014)

The forum has suddenly turned cold and silent !!
Any news... rumors... !!??


----------



## JFadley (Mar 11, 2014)

Wait list letter came in yesterday w/ same info; spring at worst. This seems a common practice, so how many of us have been wait listed and then going off that how many were wait listed the semester previous? Why did you choose to wait it out if you were accepted?


----------



## Mate Boegi (Mar 11, 2014)

Arijit said:


> The forum has suddenly turned cold and silent !!
> Any news... rumors... !!??


 

All international info goes out this week. Last week nerves


----------



## G_F (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi guys!

Just to let you know that I could log into camel this morning! I was surprised because I didn't hear from USC since I've submitted my application on November 30th (no interview). I didn't receive any official email or letter yet so I am still holding my breath until then.

It seems that they are still offering admissions for next fall! Good luck to all of you still waiting for decision, I am sure some more good news are to come!!

And congrats to those already admitted and waitlisted!!


BTW, I am an international student and applied to the production program.


----------



## Mate Boegi (Mar 11, 2014)

G_F said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Just to let you know that I could log into camel this morning! I was surprised because I didn't hear from USC since I've submitted my application on November 30th (no interview). I didn't receive any official email or letter yet so I am still holding my breath until then.
> 
> ...


 
Hey, that is AWSOME news!!! I still can't login, but can really feel that only matter of hours before I can login as well!  ... Where are you from??? What is your application status???

Exited!! Cause I'm international as well (Hungary)


----------



## Arijit (Mar 11, 2014)

G_F said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Just to let you know that I could log into camel this morning! I was surprised because I didn't hear from USC since I've submitted my application on November 30th (no interview). I didn't receive any official email or letter yet so I am still holding my breath until then.
> 
> ...


 
Congratulations !!!!!!!!  
Keeping fingers crossed here .


----------



## marcusheleker (Mar 12, 2014)

hey, of those admitted, who plans on attending the admitted graduate student day event on April 4? it's probably time to start sorting out travel and accommodation.


----------



## G_F (Mar 12, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> Hey, that is AWSOME news!!! I still can't login, but can really feel that only matter of hours before I can login as well!  ... Where are you from??? What is your application status???
> 
> Exited!! Cause I'm international as well (Hungary)


 

Thanks Mate! I am from Europe too, from France 
Actually, I haven't check on my status at all during the whole process, but now it is:

*YOU WILL RECEIVE NOTIFICATION OF YOUR ADMISSION DECISION ONCE YOUR DEPARTMENT HAS COMPLETED THEIR FINAL REVIEW. PLEASE NOTE THAT THE OFFICE OF ADMISSION PROVIDES FINAL DECISION NOTIFICATIONS BY LETTER ONLY.*
I received an email today to let me know that the official letter of acceptance have been snail mailed to my current address.
I wish you luck with your application and I hope your will receive some good news soon too!

Arijit: Thank you! I keep my fingers crossed for you too!


----------



## JFadley (Mar 12, 2014)

I plan on going to April event, anyone else? If so send me a PM so we can meet up and save on cab fare or figure out the public transit system before hand


----------



## Buusey (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey all. So I'm assuming a status still in the "Your file has been forwarded to the..." phase isn't great news. This is also with no interview, no correspondence save for a missing transcript notification about 2 months ago, and no waitlist letter. Bummer.


----------



## Ilovefilms (Mar 12, 2014)

JFadley said:


> I plan on going to April event, anyone else? If so send me a PM so we can meet up and save on cab fare or figure out the public transit system before hand


 
i wasn't going to go... i live on the east coast.  I been traveling so much for all these interviews... I don't think i can afford the plane ticket...  I know I want to go to USC though...


----------



## siru wen (Mar 12, 2014)

Just got a waitlist email and a Admitted student letter from USC, don't know if I want to wait...


----------



## Fentonova (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi guys, 
About to officially accept to start at USC SCA MFA in the Fall (2014).  I live in Los Angeles and would be happy to host anyone who is coming in from out of town for the April 4th Graduate Event.  
Sara
find me on Facebook and we can connect
www.facebook.com/sarajfenton
www.sarafenton.com


----------



## Fentonova (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey mollycase,

I'm also from Toronto! Looking forward to meeting you in the fall.  If you're open to joining me I sometimes I attend "Canadians in LA" events which sometimes involve watching hockey and eating poutine.  

Find me on FB
www.facebook.com/sarajfenton



mollycase said:


> Hi all, I received my official acceptance email on Monday. It read: "Congratulations on your admission to graduate study at the University of Southern California! Your official letter of admission is being sent to your current address."
> 
> Bit of a late bloomer. I'm a 34 year old international production applicant from Toronto. I completed my undergrad in film about 11 years ago. I've been working since then, and i've accomplished quite a bit here. But I'm so excited to be pursuing my dreams in LA where I hope to make my mark.
> 
> I wish everyone the best of luck. I know the feeing. The days, weeks, months leading up to now were terrifying. Stay strong and believe in yourself.


----------



## Fentonova (Mar 12, 2014)

marcusheleker said:


> hey, of those admitted, who plans on attending the admitted graduate student day event on April 4? it's probably time to start sorting out travel and accommodation.


 

Hey Marcus,
I'll be at the April 4 event.  
I started a FB group for grad students starting at USC SCA in Fall 2014.  Find me on FB so I can add you.
Sara
www.facebook.com/sarajfenton


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Mar 13, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> All international info goes out this week. Last week nerves


 
Really? where did you get the news? Still no news.


----------



## mcholman (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey everybody,

I emailed SCA to ask if there's something weird going on if my application status still says 'your application has been forwarded'...etc, and after a day or so they responded and told me to disregard what the application thing says because it doesn't really reflect what they're doing with the applications. So, don't give up no matter what stage the application says you're in.


----------



## Ciara17 (Mar 13, 2014)

Same here. My status still says that it is in the first stage of their evaluation process, and after I emailed them, they said that a decision has been released and mailed to the address on my application.


----------



## cinephil (Mar 13, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> All international info goes out this week. Last week nerves


 
Hey is it true? I mean hw can you be  so sure that all international info will be out in this week?


----------



## mollycase (Mar 13, 2014)

Fentonova said:


> Hey mollycase,
> 
> I'm also from Toronto! Looking forward to meeting you in the fall. If you're open to joining me I sometimes I attend "Canadians in LA" events which sometimes involve watching hockey and eating poutine.
> 
> ...


 

Hi Fentonova,

Big congratulations on your admission! I hope you've been celebrating with friends and family. I certainly have for the past week. It feels amazing.

I checked out your site. Turns out we have a lot in common actually. I'll private message you soon, so we can communicate before I arrive in August. I need all the help I can get to orient myself in LA. It will be my first time there. I'm very excited.


----------



## Ovsanna (Mar 13, 2014)

Got my rejection email today, but before you feel sorry for me guys, I should tell you that USC is not my first choice   Best of luck to all of you, hope you will get into


----------



## Vivian (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi, everyone!
So exciting!!
I've just got a spot on wait list of Fall 2014. It's guaranteed me an AD of Spring 2015.
(An international student, interviewed on Valentine's day)


----------



## Emma Weston (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey everyone! Big congratulations to everyone accepted and wait listed!
I got my acceptance mid-February to the Film & TV Production MFA, and am an international student from London. 
Sadly I am unable to attend the welcome day on April 4th, but have already accepted my offer at USC as it was my top choice.
Are there any other British international students?


----------



## cinephil (Mar 14, 2014)

I can log in into camel link . I am a film and tv prod applicant from India. I still haven't received my official conformation.


----------



## Arijit (Mar 14, 2014)

Waitlisted wit a spot at Spring 2015 !!


----------



## JFadley (Mar 14, 2014)

Wait list listing:  *Arijit* Emma Weston vivian and myself. It's also my understanding that all of us have a spot for spring 15 at the least. Who else is wait listed?


----------



## Faithnfilm (Mar 14, 2014)

JFadley said:


> Wait list listing: *Arijit* Emma Weston vivian and myself. It's also my understanding that all of us have a spot for spring 15 at the least. Who else is wait listed?




I'm waitlisted too. Anyone who can't make the April 4th event really going to send their regards to USC?


----------



## JFadley (Mar 14, 2014)

Faithnfilm did you get a spot for spring?


----------



## Faithnfilm (Mar 14, 2014)

JFadley said:


> Faithnfilm did you get a spot for spring?



Yes.


----------



## JFadley (Mar 14, 2014)

So it's beginning to look like wait listed get a spot no matter what, just a matter of when. So last applicant pool had a certain number that waited and are heading into the fall, and next spring will have a guaranteed set of students with spots. Cyclic.
Anyways, who plans of waiting it out? I've been accepted to 3 other schools, but USC is my top choice. It's gonna be a tough decision.


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey!! 

I wish I could go to the event but...I am in México, with work...Seems impossible for me to take a few days off. Have fun you guys and let us know! 

Also, have any of you guys received an e-mail about a new scholarship, there's a form attached and we have to turn it in on Monday. If so, what are you guys saying for how you plan to finance your studies? 

Thanks!


----------



## pnrt7 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello everybody, congrats to all the accepted and waitlist!
I got the same waitlist for Fall and a secure sport for Spring 2014 in the MFA in Production.
I will be attending the Student Day on April 4th. I'm from Argentina but I live in Miami Beach, so I will
be flying to LA for the Student Day. Hope to meet many people there!


----------



## szar8500 (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't know why I didn't look for something like this is the first place. I applied to Screenwriting MFA and have still yet to hear anything. I checked my application status and it says that it is still in the first stage, so I don't know what to think at this point. : /


----------



## ThePerk (Mar 14, 2014)

szar8500 said:


> I don't know why I didn't look for something like this is the first place. I applied to Screenwriting MFA and have still yet to hear anything. I checked my application status and it says that it is still in the first stage, so I don't know what to think at this point. : /


 

Hey, I'm in the same exact boat. I applied to the screenwriting MFA and have heard nothing. I have no idea what to think at this point. However, I do know that it doesn't matter what your application status says. The cinema school has nothing to do with that.


----------



## Dreamashlee (Mar 15, 2014)

JFadley said:


> Wait list listing:  *Arijit* Emma Weston vivian and myself. It's also my understanding that all of us have a spot for spring 15 at the least. Who else is wait listed?



Waiting in fall...spot in spring 2015 tv film production but I also got in to afi !! What should I do??  Ps: what is the real Usc tuition cost per year some said 85,000 I'm confused ?


----------



## Elmahere (Mar 15, 2014)

Congrats to all the accepted and waitlisted! Also waitlisted for fall and AD for spring here. Any ideas on the tuition plus room and living cost? Do we as grads get a chance on dorms or we have to think about renting outside campus? anyone up to renting?


----------



## cinephil (Mar 15, 2014)

I got acceptance email!! I am very happy as the USC is my first choice.


----------



## ThePerk (Mar 15, 2014)

cinephil said:


> I got acceptance email!! I am very happy as the USC is my first choice.


Omg that's awesome!!! Congrats cinephile! Did you just get it today? What dept did you apply to?


----------



## cinephil (Mar 15, 2014)

T





ThePerk said:


> Omg that's awesome!!! Congrats cinephile! Did you just get it today? What dept did you apply to?


 
Thank You very much. I got email yesterday. I applied for film and television production.


----------



## almilife (Mar 16, 2014)

Ovsanna said:


> Got my rejection email today, but before you feel sorry for me guys, I should tell you that USC is not my first choice  Best of luck to all of you, hope you will get into


 
Sorry about your rejection email, but hope you get into your first choice! USC isn't my first choice either, but can I ask you what program you applied for? I haven't heard back anything and I applied for screenwriting.


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Mar 16, 2014)

pnrt7 said:


> Hello everybody, congrats to all the accepted and waitlist!
> I got the same waitlist for Fall and a secure sport for Spring 2014 in the MFA in Production.
> I will be attending the Student Day on April 4th. I'm from Argentina but I live in Miami Beach, so I will
> be flying to LA for the Student Day. Hope to meet many people there!


 
Awesome! I'm from Mexico!


----------



## szar8500 (Mar 16, 2014)

i haven't received any emails at all except the one about the scholarship but that was back in February. So maybe this is a good sign? haha


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Mar 17, 2014)

cinephil said:


> I got acceptance email!! I am very happy as the USC is my first choice.


 
Congrats！！！You are amazing!! I am still waiting for their notification.


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Mar 17, 2014)

szar8500 said:


> i haven't received any emails at all except the one about the scholarship but that was back in February. So maybe this is a good sign? haha


 
Me neither! I hear they started sending out acceptance letter very early since mid-February. I almost lose hope now!


----------



## Soundspeeds24 (Mar 17, 2014)

I got a rejection letter today  Congrats to those that made it. To those that tried several times and got accepted. What did you do differently? I think I need to build my portfolio and develop more as a filmmaker.


----------



## szar8500 (Mar 17, 2014)

Got my rejection letter today, oh well


----------



## Ilovefilms (Mar 17, 2014)

Soundspeeds24 said:


> I got a rejection letter today  Congrats to those that made it. To those that tried several times and got accepted. What did you do differently? I think I need to build my portfolio and develop more as a filmmaker.


 

That is exactly what you do... you should take some film production classes indpendently or try to get on as many sets as possible... also i think its more about what you want to say as an artist and being able to articulate your point of view... its all about good storytelling.


----------



## szar8500 (Mar 18, 2014)

Ilovefilms said:


> That is exactly what you do... you should take some film production classes indpendently or try to get on as many sets as possible... also i think its more about what you want to say as an artist and being able to articulate your point of view... its all about good storytelling.


 

It could be all of those things. But schools care about money; I think that plays an important part of it. Maybe I'm being bitter lol. I will admit that I didn't have much experience as a screenwriter when applying for this program, but I did it to try. I am most experienced as a short story writer, but something that everyone needs to know is that whatever school you go to doesn't determine  how successful you are. It's about how you apply what you've learned to the business. I was accepted to another school, not as great as USC, but hopefully I will apply what I've learned there, as well as my social skills, to gain connections and make it as far as we all want to get in our lives. Congrats to the people who were accepted!


----------



## Ilovefilms (Mar 18, 2014)

szar8500 said:


> It could be all of those things. But schools care about money; I think that plays an important part of it. Maybe I'm being bitter lol. I will admit that I didn't have much experience as a screenwriter when applying for this program, but I did it to try. I am most experienced as a short story writer, but something that everyone needs to know is that whatever school you go to doesn't determine how successful you are. It's about how you apply what you've learned to the business. I was accepted to another school, not as great as USC, but hopefully I will apply what I've learned there, as well as my social skills, to gain connections and make it as far as we all want to get in our lives. Congrats to the people who were accepted!


 


_I worked at a school for many years so I know how much they care about money, but I don;t think itts the amount of money you can pay. if it was that.... I wouldn't get in anywhere! lol they do care about money but they don't care where it comes from either. But you are right... just cause you go to school doesn;t mean you will be sucessful. I have debated back and fourth weather or not to go to school at all because its so expensive and you don;t need to go to school to be sucessful in this buisness... so... I say.. things happen for a reason. This didn't happen for you guys but it might be leaving room for something better._


----------



## EJ! (Mar 18, 2014)

I was rejected today from the screenwriting program  But I have been accepted to NYU and Chapman, so now its time for decisions. I really thought if NYU accepted me, USC would as well.


----------



## almilife (Mar 18, 2014)

How are all of you getting your rejection letters? An email or a letter. I haven't heard anything back, so I am just want to know and get it over with!


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Mar 19, 2014)

almilife said:


> How are all of you getting your rejection letters? An email or a letter. I haven't heard anything back, so I am just want to know and get it over with!


 
I got it from email. Best of Luck!


----------



## Arijit (Mar 20, 2014)

Ilovefilms said:


> This is my 2nd waitlist... i was kinda just wanting to be accepted, but I'll take what I can get...


Hey Ilovefilms did you reject your waitlist option for Spring 2014? or is it a consecutive waitlist even after accepting your waitlist position on Spring'14
I am not aware of how the waitlist queue works.. so wanted to know whether "spot in the next Spring" could mean a consecutive waitlist / guaranteed admit.


----------



## Ilovefilms (Mar 20, 2014)

Arijit said:


> Hey Ilovefilms did you reject your waitlist option for Spring 2014? or is it a consecutive waitlist even after accepting your waitlist position on Spring'14
> I am not aware of how the waitlist queue works.. so wanted to know whether "spot in the next Spring" could mean a consecutive waitlist / guaranteed admit.


 


I was waitlisted last spring.  When a spot didn't open up they told me i could reapply for fall for free.  I was then waitlisted again but this time they told me I would be adminted for the spring 2015 if a spot didn;t open up for fall...


----------



## almilife (Mar 20, 2014)

I got my rejection from snail mail today  I figured if I was in I would have known by now, but no worries, USC was not my first pick! Good luck and congrats to everyone who got in


----------



## Dreamashlee (Mar 21, 2014)

Ilovefilms said:


> I was waitlisted last spring. When a spot didn't open up they told me i could reapply for fall for free. I was then waitlisted again but this time they told me I would be adminted for the spring 2015 if a spot didn;t open up for fall...


Arijit

I'm so confuse now! so if the letter say:

Though we are not able to offer you an immediate spot in the Fall 2014 class, we would like to place you on the Fall 2014 waitlist. The waitlist guarantees that you will be considered for Fall admission if any admitted students decline our offer prior to the start of the semester.* If waitlist space does not become available, we will offer you a spot in our Spring 2015 class.*

What do they mean by spot??? I email them back to ask ...they send back the same sentence which doesn't help !
I read that you work there... so I have all this questions if you dont mind helping  ... i still gotta decide USC VS. AFI
how many students are in Film production course each semester? (how big is each class)
also do you know the exact tuition fee?

If by spot they mean v really got accepted (figercross) then I'm looking forward to meet u all !!! My name is Dream and I'm from Thailand... I'm DOP but looking to change track to be a DIRECTOR.

CHEERS!


----------



## Michael C. Ryan (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, everyone.  I stumbled upon this site while I was bored and waiting for my Chapman acceptance/rejection to come in.  I was wondering if anyone else has been checking their mail / email 50 times a day while they are at their boring 9-to-5 job like me.

I've been accepted for the USC Fall 2014 Film & TV MFA.  Now I'm just waiting on Chapman.  I'll either have a big decision to make... or I need to look for a place in LA.  My family is pretty tied to San Diego, so I'd have to commute and live in LA for most of the week.  Man, the things we must to do to follow our passions.

Well if anything, this is a great forum place to meet other filmmakers, not to mention future classmates.  I'm really interested in making films in China or Mandarin language stuff here in SoCal.  

Hope to see some of you at the event on April 4th.

Ryan


----------



## mcholman (Mar 22, 2014)

Just received my rejection letter. This will obviously be my last post, but I just wanted to say that they are complete morons, and I will make sure they regret their decision. And I'm not giving them one cent when they realize who they turned away and beg to give me an honorary degree like Steven Spielberg.

My name is Michael C. Holman. Remember it.

You will hear it again.


----------



## xiphias (Mar 24, 2014)

Dreamashlee said:


> Arijit
> 
> I'm so confuse now! so if the letter say:
> 
> ...


 

Hi Dream,

I received an email same as yours. "Spot" means  "admission," because it says "we are not able to offer you an immediate *SPOT* in the Fall 2014 class."  "Spot" appears two times, a parallel. You can get the same conclusion. Good luck! Remember my name, Patrick, and I will see you soon at SCA.


----------



## Arijit (Mar 24, 2014)

Dreamashlee said:


> Arijit
> 
> I'm so confuse now! so if the letter say:
> 
> ...


Hey Dreamashlee
Congratulations on your spot !!
First thing ... I asked the department, they replied back with the term "guaranteed a seat"  which will be available once the waitlist closes!!
So, I am pretty sure it will turn out positive. 
Cheers!

Congratulations to you Ryan Michael Connolly
and also to xiphias!!


----------



## Michael C. Ryan (Mar 24, 2014)

Arijit said:


> Hey Dreamashlee
> Congratulations on your spot !!
> First thing ... I asked the department, they replied back with the term "guaranteed a seat" which will be available once the waitlist closes!!
> So, I am pretty sure it will turn out positive.
> ...


 

Thank you, Arijit.  Congrats to you, too.  How have your other applications turned out?  Do you have a decision to make, or does it all hinge on how the USC waitlist turns out?  Hopefully by mid-April or so, all of our futures will be a bit less foggy, haha!


----------



## Arijit (Mar 25, 2014)

Ryan Michael Connolly said:


> Thank you, Arijit. Congrats to you, too. How have your other applications turned out? Do you have a decision to make, or does it all hinge on how the USC waitlist turns out? Hopefully by mid-April or so, all of our futures will be a bit less foggy, haha!


Not a word frm AFI or NYU !!
Expecting a result by April 1st (that's what they said )
I am really rooting for USC... lets see how things turn out.
April has a lot of answers indeed !!


----------



## BkBred (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey y'all. I've officially declined my offer. So a spot should be opening up, hopefully it goes to someone here.


----------



## itsarjun (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi!!
Congrats to everyone who got in or will be getting into a film school soon.
I am an international student.I will be applying to USC,NYU,SVA & AFI for Fall 2015(film production).Can you people give me some suggestions before i apply to these universities?
I have a few queries as well,please help me.

-I was told a min undergrad gpa of 3.0 is required for USC(i am not sure of other universities).Is there anyone who got in with a gpa below 3 into any film school(USC,NYU,SVA & AFI)?Will it play an important role?Which of the above film schools take gpa seriously & which ones don't?

-I dont have any work experience.But i did  film related projects, while studying in college itself(thats one reason why i don't have a gpa of 3  ).So will work experience matter?I will be applying to film schools right after my undergrad(which is not film related).But i have done significant amount of work(3 documentary films-one of this is still in production, 2 music videos and 1 indie project etc) in films.I have scored A's in all my film/media related electives at college.

-Also i haven't seen people in this blog talking much about european film schools & film schools in Canada (pardon me if i am wrong).Some of these film schools like FAMU, Polish film school have created brilliant directors & cinematographers.But they aren't as famous as the above ones.Is there anyone here who has info about EU film schools/film schools in canada or is there any thread which is already created for that?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## EMDelMar (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm just about to finish my MFA at USC and I remember how obsessed I was with this forum when I was applying. Thought I would revisit and see if I could help at all....



> -I was told a min undergrad gpa of 3.0 is required for USC(i am not sure of other universities).Is there anyone who got in with a gpa below 3 into any film school(USC,NYU,SVA & AFI)?Will it play an important role?Which of the above film schools take gpa seriously & which ones don't?


 
I can't speak for the others but GPA is definitely important at USC. You will be in class with Ivy Leaguers, UCLA/Berkeley folks, other elite grads. You need to know how to write, communicate, and have a sense of what's happening in the world. Unless you have an AMAZING life story or visual portfolio, you should have a 3.3 at least if you come from an average school (I had a 3.8 from a very competitive university).




> -I dont have any work experience.But i did film related projects, while studying in college itself(thats one reason why i don't have a gpa of 3  ).So will work experience matter?I will be applying to film schools right after my undergrad(which is not film related).But i have done significant amount of work(3 documentary films-one of this is still in production, 2 music videos and 1 indie project etc) in films.I have scored A's in all my film/media related electives at college.


 
Some set experience will help you while you're there, but I don't know if it will help you get in. It may help to mention it in your interview to show that you know how grueling this line of work is and that you're passionate about it regardless, but they are really looking for unique individuals with stories to tell. You'd be better off travelling Russia by train/doing the peace corps/being a Sandinista/working on a hog farm/etc for 2 years and then writing how that shaped you rather than PAing for 2 years, because anybody can do that. 




> -Also i haven't seen people in this blog talking much about european film schools & film schools in Canada (pardon me if i am wrong).Some of these film schools like FAMU, Polish film school have created brilliant directors & cinematographers.But they aren't as famous as the above ones.Is there anyone here who has info about EU film schools/film schools in canada or is there any thread which is already created for that?


 
Dude, I would totally go to a Euro school. Over many of the schools you listed. NFTS, FAMU, and especially La Femis. Go to the place that will expand your mind and get you out of your comfort zone.


----------



## itsarjun (Apr 7, 2014)

EMDelMar said:


> I'm just about to finish my MFA at USC and I remember how obsessed I was with this forum when I was applying. Thought I would revisit and see if I could help at all....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Firstly thanks a lot for your answer.What you told about Euro film schools is very true, they expand your mind.I will try in Euro as well.

Does gpa matter when you are coming from a different undergrad background? I don't think undergrad gpa will reflect a guy's level of communication/general knowledge.Its just my opinion.I guess toefl scores will reflect the level of communication anyway right?I was looking for a ray of hope if someone like me(with low gpa & good profile) got into film school.

As i am about to graduate, there is nothing much i can do to improve my gpa.I will work more on my profile.

Thank you once again for the answer.


----------



## CMC (Aug 26, 2015)

Hey everyone! I know this is an old thread, but I am hoping someone can give me some feedback. I applied for the SCA grad spring producing program. Its been a month since I turned in the app, and I heard a rumor it takes 3 months to get a letter (God I hope not). I live in VA so moving my life out there in 2 months would be nuts. Anyway, any help would be great! Thanks!


----------



## dag (Aug 26, 2015)

Hey CMC, I live in VA too! I applied for fall and was waitlisted fall 2015/accepted for spring 2016. I think results come out late October to mid November. I'm also nervous about moving all the way to LA from VA, but I think finding a roommate in LA wont be too hard. Also they might offer you grad housing?


----------



## CMC (Sep 9, 2015)

Hey Dag-- I am in a panic. When I applied, there was a program option for a 9 month Spring graduate program at SCA. NOW-- it has completely disappeared. It even says in my app that I didn't choose a program of study, and I know for a fact that I originally clicked on television and film production. Am I going crazy? The app was due August 1st, there is no way they could hold out for another 2 months right?! I mean that would give me a month to pack and move... 

***freaking out***


----------



## dag (Sep 9, 2015)

CMC, I've never heard of a 9 month Spring graduate program. The MFA is a three year program. I would call the school and ask, cause this is weird.


----------

